# credo siano di nuovo insieme



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

Che faccio?
Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
Che faccio?
La chiamo x avere conferma?
Lo seguo e faccio quello che avrei dovuto fare dal primo momento?
Lo dico al marito e così rovino la vita anche a lei?
Lo sbatto fuori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Quale delle possibilità elencate ti può sollevare da questa disperazione?
La mia ipotesi la conosci.
Bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che faccio?
> Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
> Che faccio?
> La chiamo x avere conferma?
> ...


Amarax, tu ormai vivi male... vivi in ansia per ogni cosa...
ma chi te lo dice che sono ancora insieme?
tu ormai vivi solo in funzione di questo...
bacio


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che faccio?
> Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
> Che faccio?
> La chiamo x avere conferma?
> ...


Amarax, a continuare così finisce che ti ammali, seriamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cosa vuoi dire con quando stà così...spiega...non é che ti stai
facendo un castello tu?
PARLIAMONE E CALMATI UN ATTIMO!


----------



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale delle possibilità elencate ti può sollevare da questa disperazione?
> La mia ipotesi la conosci.
> Bacio





Anna A ha detto:


> Amarax, tu ormai vivi male... vivi in ansia per ogni cosa...
> ma chi te lo dice che sono ancora insieme?
> tu ormai vivi solo in funzione di questo...
> bacio





sfigatta ha detto:


> Amarax, a continuare così finisce che ti ammali, seriamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo devo cacciare fuori...è l'unica soluzione....non gli credo più....non ho più fiducia in lui...oggi sento dentro di me che è stato con lei...non prendetemi x pazza ...lo sento. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è più l'uomo che ho sposato...non tornerà mai più ad esserlo.Sta tornando a casa.Glie lo dico.
Che non sono più al suo fianco...che mi ha persa.


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ogni sospetto può essere reale. Io non ho mai pensato avessero smesso, purtroppo ti porto la mia esperienza, e alle volte tu mi sembri la compagna del mio amante. Non ti dico queste cose per farti soffrire, sai che sono anche moglie, ti porto la realtà delle cose, e le cose spesso funzionano così. Se non vuoi vedere non vedrai mai, e lui potrò raccontarti cazzate su cazzate, ma se avrai la fortuna di poter vedere allora dovrai prendere una sacrosanta decisione, se non lo fai adesso, non lo farai più. Ma sai cosa? Lui tornerà dicendoti che è te che ama, farete l'amore, tutto come prima, e avrai perso tempo, anni, avrai sofferto...Io lo odio il mio amante quando fa soffrire lei in questo modo, vorrei fosse onesto ma ha paura della sua  sofferenza. Spero di sbagliarmi Amarax, lo spero vivamente.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo devo cacciare fuori...è l'unica soluzione....*non gli credo più....*non ho più fiducia in lui...oggi sento dentro di me che è stato con lei...non prendetemi x pazza ...lo sento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIGLIELO!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 digli *quelle* cose!!!


----------



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ogni sospetto può essere reale.* Io non ho mai pensato avessero smesso, purtroppo ti porto la mia esperienza, e alle volte tu mi sembri la compagna del mio amante.* Non ti dico queste cose per farti soffrire, sai che sono anche moglie, ti porto la realtà delle cose, e le cose spesso funzionano così. Se non vuoi vedere non vedrai mai, e lui potrò raccontarti cazzate su cazzate, ma se avrai la fortuna di poter vedere allora dovrai prendere una sacrosanta decisione, se non lo fai adesso, non lo farai più. Ma sai cosa? Lui tornerà dicendoti che è te che ama, farete l'amore, tutto come prima, e avrai perso tempo, anni, avrai sofferto...Io lo odio il mio amante quando fa soffrire lei in questo modo, vorrei fosse onesto ma ha paura della sua sofferenza. Spero di sbagliarmi Amarax, lo spero vivamente.


 
L'unica differenza è che io soffro di più ad averlo qui.Glie l'ho detto,ripetuto,urlato e LUI NON VUOLE ANDARSENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mi dice che lo DEVO sopportare!!!!e allora è l'inferno...e glie lo rendo....raddoppiato.Parlerò con il marito.Sta tornando a casa.Toorna e glie lo dico.Deve assolutamente lasciarmi libera.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'unica differenza è che io soffro di più ad averlo qui.Glie l'ho detto,ripetuto,urlato e LUI NON VUOLE ANDARSENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mi dice che *lo DEVO sopportare!!!!*e allora è l'inferno...e glie lo rendo....raddoppiato.Parlerò con il marito.Sta tornando a casa.Toorna e glie lo dico.Deve assolutamente lasciarmi libera.


pure???????
tu devi???????
cosa gli devi di più di quello che ti ha già portato via??????
ma non si vergogna?????? neanche un po??????
DOVREBBE, TANTO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo devo cacciare fuori...è l'unica soluzione....non gli credo più....non ho più fiducia in lui...oggi sento dentro di me che è stato con lei...non prendetemi x pazza ...lo sento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*...ti ritroverai! *


----------



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

*fay*

Non sono più la moglie con il prosciutto sugli occhi.Guardo...e vedo e sento.
Ma xchè avere l'amante quando la può avere al suo fianco per sempre? Non lo volgio se vuole lei.Non lo voglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ogni sospetto può essere reale. Io non ho mai pensato avessero smesso, purtroppo ti porto la mia esperienza, e alle volte tu mi sembri la compagna del mio amante. Non ti dico queste cose per farti soffrire, sai che sono anche moglie, ti porto la realtà delle cose, e le cose spesso funzionano così. Se non vuoi vedere non vedrai mai, e lui potrò raccontarti cazzate su cazzate, ma se avrai la fortuna di poter vedere allora dovrai prendere una sacrosanta decisione, se non lo fai adesso, non lo farai più. Ma sai cosa? Lui tornerà dicendoti che è te che ama, farete l'amore, tutto come prima, e avrai perso tempo, anni, avrai sofferto...Io lo odio il mio amante quando fa soffrire lei in questo modo, vorrei fosse onesto ma ha paura della sua sofferenza. Spero di sbagliarmi Amarax, lo spero vivamente.


Non credo che siano tante le amanti che accettino di essere ancora nascoste dopo essere state scoperte...
Quando ti molla quello...


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che faccio?
> Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
> Che faccio?
> La chiamo x avere conferma?
> ...


Ho letto la tua storia a tratti, non so tutto, x cui ti chiedo scusa in anticipo se scriverò delle inesattezze. 
Innanzitutto secondo me tu hai dimostrato una grande forza a perdonarlo già una volta. Ora se hai questo sospetto a causa di alcuni suoi comportamenti credo che tu non debba dargli l'opportunità di rovinarti la vita ancora. 
Forse è giusto concedere una seconda chance a chi sbaglia, ma è necessario che la persona in questione abbia capito il proprio errore e le cause che l'hanno portato a sbagliare laprima volta. Se tutto ciò non è chiaro l'errore continuerà ad essere commesso. 
Se 6 sicura che non sia solo un sospetto dettato dalla tua fiducia tradita allora caccialo dalla tua vita. Altrimenti cerca di analizzare le tue paure ed insicurezze affinchè non vi allontaniate ulteriormente.
Un bacio Irene


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> L'unica differenza è che io soffro di più ad averlo qui.Glie l'ho detto,ripetuto,urlato e LUI NON VUOLE ANDARSENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mi dice che lo DEVO sopportare!!!!e allora è l'inferno...e glie lo rendo....raddoppiato.Parlerò con il marito.Sta tornando a casa.Toorna e glie lo dico.Deve assolutamente lasciarmi libera.


 
Se fossi in lui, neanche io me ne andrei. Vita troppo comoda.
Se vai da un avvocato,lui è costretto ad andarsene. Ma mi pare di averlo detto già dieci volte.


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se fossi in lui, neanche io me ne andrei. Vita troppo comoda.
> Se vai da un avvocato,lui è costretto ad andarsene. Ma mi pare di averlo detto già dieci volte.


Non la sapevo questa cosa...ma scusa, come fa l'avvocato a dimostrare che c'è stata infedeltà?


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sono più la moglie con il prosciutto sugli occhi.Guardo...e vedo e sento.
> Ma xchè avere l'amante quando la può avere al suo fianco per sempre? Non lo volgio se vuole lei.Non lo voglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Amarax.. ti dico come andrà:
lui negherà, ti dirà che non è vero che sono di nuovo insieme, che ama te che vuole te che ha scelto te, e che non vuole andare via e frignerà come un bambino.
Tu a quel punto che farai?
Ti rimetterai il prosciutto??
Ti prego amarax, dimmi che stavolta sei decida ad essere felice, sei decisa ad amare di più te stessa e di scrollarti di dosso il ruolo di vittima. butta fuori di casa il tuo carnefice, spiega le cose ai tuoi figli, e riprendi in mano la tua vita.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la sapevo questa cosa...ma scusa, come fa l'avvocato a dimostrare che c'è stata infedeltà?


Non ce n'è bisogno. A meno che lei non richieda la separazione con addebito
Se lei chiede la separazione, l'avvocato presenta ricorso in tribunale, il giudice fissa l'udienza. Durante l'udienza, il giudice stabilisce ovviamente che i due non vivano più sotto lo stesso tetto. In genere è il marito, come parte economicamente più forte...
Insomma...se uno vuole si libera...

la maggior parte dei mariti, per dignità, si allontanano dalla casa coniugale prima che li costringa il magistrato.


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2007)

http://images-srv.leonardo.it/progettiweb/missgynn/foto/img_44b4b5a4bfae7_middleb.jpg


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ce n'è bisogno. A meno che lei non richieda la separazione con addebito
> Se lei chiede la separazione, l'avvocato presenta ricorso in tribunale, il giudice fissa l'udienza. Durante l'udienza, il giudice stabilisce ovviamente che i due non vivano più sotto lo stesso tetto. In genere è il marito, come parte economicamente più forte...
> Insomma...se uno vuole si libera...
> 
> la maggior parte dei mariti, per dignità, si allontanano dalla casa coniugale prima che li costringa il magistrato.


ah ecco...ma allora, se la moglie è economicamente più forte, pur richiedendo lei la separazione paradossalmente potrebbe dover esser lei ad andar via. Anche se il marito la tradisce. Sai, faccio un esempio, basta che lei sia una lavoratrice dipendente e lui un libero professionista col 740 nella media.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Amarax.. ti dico come andrà:
> lui negherà, ti dirà che non è vero che sono di nuovo insieme, che ama te che vuole te che ha scelto te, e che non vuole andare via e frignerà come un bambino.
> Tu a quel punto che farai?
> *Ti rimetterai il prosciutto??*
> Ti prego amarax, dimmi che stavolta sei decida ad essere felice, sei decisa ad amare di più te stessa e di scrollarti di dosso il ruolo di vittima. butta fuori di casa il tuo carnefice, spiega le cose ai tuoi figli, e riprendi in mano la tua vita.


Il problema non è se lui realmente o no stia con l'altra, ma che Amarax non si fida più. Non si può stare con una persona e dormire con un occhio aperto.
Amarax digli, come ho fatto io, che sei esasperata e che hai avuto l'impulso di soffocarlo nel sonno ...vedi con che velocità fa le valigie...


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco...ma allora, se la moglie è economicamente più forte, pur richiedendo lei la separazione paradossalmente potrebbe dover esser lei ad andar via. Anche se il marito la tradisce. Sai, faccio un esempio, basta che lei sia una lavoratrice dipendente e lui un libero professionista col 740 nella media.


Anche. In genere l'uso della casa coniugale (non la proprietà) viene concessa al genitore affidatario. Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi , la madre.
Se i figli sono indipendenti economicamente il discorso cambia.

Comunque in linea genereale, ila ratio del giudice è salvaguardare la prole, poi il coniuge più debole.

Il giudice presume che il reddito del professionista sia superiore a quello del dipendente. Tutto sta ad avere un buon avvocato comunque.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è se lui realmente o no stia con l'altra, ma che Amarax non si fida più. Non si può stare con una persona e dormire con un occhio aperto.
> Amarax digli, come ho fatto io, che *sei esasperata e che hai avuto l'impulso di soffocarlo nel sonno ...*vedi con che velocità fa le valigie...


mizzica......scusi ma lei non era quella contro la violenza che aspettava il destino con classe??  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Amarax comunque si é scollegata...mi sa che lui é arrivato...
dai ragazzi incrociamo le dita per lei!!!!


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ottenere la separazione con addebito, per tradimento serve solo a far decadere il coniuge "colpevole" dai diritti successori.
In genere non vi è altro.


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è se lui realmente o no stia con l'altra, ma che Amarax non si fida più. Non si può stare con una persona e dormire con un occhio aperto.
> *Amarax digli, come ho fatto io, che sei esasperata e che hai avuto l'impulso di soffocarlo nel sonno ...vedi con che velocità fa le valigie...*


 
muahhauhahuauhauhahuhuauhahuauh 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bella questa! dovessi mai sposarmi (Dio NoooOOOoOoOOOooooOOOOOO!!!) la rivogherò senz'altro (il fatto che non avrò le corna non è manco contemplato).

Eh lo so che il problema è quello comunque Persa, ma vorrei che lei non si lasciasse rabbonire anche solo momentaneamente da una scena madre del suo lui che le giura straziandosi che lui la AMA. perchè AMORE, dopo tutto quello che ha fatto e detto (lei DEVE sopportarlo?! ma dove?! ma io ti pianto un tacco 12 cm nelle palle ogni mattina come sveglia, poi riparliamo del concetto di sopportazione:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




    lui non sa NEANCHE dove stia di casa. AMORE lui lo prova solo per se stesso e per il suo testosterone.
brrrrrr no no.. non mi sposerò mai brrrrrrr...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mizzica......scusi ma lei non era quella contro la violenza che aspettava il destino con classe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho detto che non voglio aver nessun contatto con lei, che pure non mi doveva nulla, perché mi provoca disgusto.
Con lui non sono stata molto inglese (mi ha detto che gli facevo paura...) ...ma per pochi giorni: esplosione e risoluzione...


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Amarex*

Io credo che volere è potere. Conosco una che il marito non voleva andarsene, lei un giorno ha chiamato il fabbro, ha fatto cambiare la serratura e gli ha messo i vestiti nei sacchi neri fuori dalla porta di casa. Poi se la son chiarita con gli avvocati.
E' una situazione estrema, pero' se lo vuoi cacciare di modi ce ne sono...... dipende quanto lo vuoi.
Io vedo che tu soffri iin questa situazione e forse te l'avevo già scritto ma si dice fra me e te scelgo ME.


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ottenere la separazione con *addebito*, per *tradimento* serve solo a far decadere il coniuge "colpevole" dai diritti successori.
> In genere non vi è altro.


Cosa che a quanto pare non danno facilmente, perchè bisogna dimostrare che il matrimonio è finito a causa del tradimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> muahhauhahuauhauhahuhuauhahuauh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amarax non è aggressiva e non è impulsiva...io sì...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amarax non è aggressiva e non è impulsiva...io sì...


io al mio primo fidanzatino che mi aveva tradita (da adolescente) risposi con un inquietante lungo silenzio. poi esclamai: "vuoi sapere che cosa sto pensando in questo momento? che vorrei vederti disteso in una pozza di sangue. ti consiglio di non cercarmi più".
è riuscito a salutarmi di nuovo solo l'anno scorso, chiedendo il permesso ad amici comuni, e scusandosi per 45 minuti per il suo comportamento di 8 anni prima.

Sono molto aggressiva e impulsiva, mi domino soltanto per mantenere intatta la mia fedina penale in certe situazioni.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> muahhauhahuauhauhahuhuauhahuauh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




































*


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lui se ne deve andare. Lo odio per il male che il mio compagno sta facendo a tutte le sue donne....è la stessa situazione. Capisci? Lui se tu lo vuoi se ne deve andare...non esiste!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui se ne deve andare. Lo odio per il male che il mio compagno sta facendo a tutte le sue donne....è la stessa situazione. Capisci? Lui se tu lo vuoi se ne deve andare...non esiste!!!


fAY...io non ho capito...scusami...


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui se ne deve andare. Lo odio per il male che il mio compagno sta facendo a tutte le sue donne....è la stessa situazione. Capisci? Lui se tu lo vuoi se ne deve andare...non esiste!!!


Azzz Fay che rabbia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Appartiene alla categoria di quegli uomini che non ne mollano una e fanno soffrire tutte. L'altro giorno ho sentito la compagna del mio amante, piangere al telefono perchè lui non la chiamava...dirgli che si era sentita male....amarax soffre nello stesso modo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Appartiene alla categoria di quegli uomini che non ne mollano una e fanno soffrire tutte. L'altro giorno ho sentito la compagna del mio amante, piangere al telefono perchè lui non la chiamava...dirgli che si era sentita male....amarax soffre nello stesso modo.


ora ho capito! grazie.
ma tu come ti senti...nei confronti di lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui se ne deve andare. Lo odio per il male che il mio compagno sta facendo a tutte le sue donne....è la stessa situazione. Capisci? Lui se tu lo vuoi se ne deve andare...non esiste!!!


Fay...tu VUOI che lui ti faccia quel che fa ...perché non riesci a trovare altro senso alla tua vita se non da amante ...non nel senso senza essere amata ...ma proprio amante ...sentendoti in situazione precaria eccitante in cui sei cercata e scelta per le tue capacità seduttive ...rischi di trovarti tra qualche anno a passare davanti allo specchio e vederti come l'amante storica di lui ...una donna in età che cerca di riprodurre l'immagine della seduttività di una giovinezza ormai trascorsa


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

*persa e sfigatta...*

Oh Persa, quella già ce l'ha, è la compagna che si concia come una pin up...Vuoi dire che farò la stessa fine? Forse...speriamo di no, mi vuoi così male?
Come mi sento nei confronti di lei? E cosa posso fare? Quando lui mi ha chiesto di togliermi di scena perchè altrimenti non recuperava con lei io l'ho fatto, non l'ho mai più cercato, ma quando poi lui non è riuscito a togliermi dalla sua vita, considerando come stessi soffrendo, sono rientrata in pieno. Io credo che la donna sbagliata sia proprio lei, che non è nemmeno la moglie, ma doveva essere ciò che sono io adesso. E' lei lo sbaglio, ma non ne vengono fuori, io so di essere la cosa giusta per lui...anche se magari nonè la situazione giusta per me....C'è qualcuno qui più bravo di me???


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Appartiene alla categoria di quegli uomini che non ne mollano una e fanno soffrire tutte. L'altro giorno ho sentito la compagna del mio amante, piangere al telefono perchè lui non la chiamava...dirgli che si era sentita male....amarax soffre nello stesso modo.


Ok, ma se questi uomini non ne mollano mai una, perchè non vengono mai, dico mai (tranne rare eccezioni), mandati a fare in culo dalle suddette? Questo mi fa davvero rabbia!


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Oh Persa, quella già ce l'ha, è la compagna che si concia come una pin up...Vuoi dire che farò la stessa fine? Forse...speriamo di no, mi vuoi così male?
> Come mi sento nei confronti di lei? E cosa posso fare? Quando lui mi ha chiesto di togliermi di scena perchè altrimenti non recuperava con lei io l'ho fatto, non l'ho mai più cercato, ma quando poi lui non è riuscito a togliermi dalla sua vita, considerando come stessi soffrendo, sono rientrata in pieno. Io credo che la donna sbagliata sia proprio lei, che non è nemmeno la moglie, ma doveva essere ciò che sono io adesso. E' lei lo sbaglio, ma non ne vengono fuori, io so di essere la cosa giusta per lui...anche se magari nonè la situazione giusta per me....C'è qualcuno qui più bravo di me???


mizzica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   un po incasinata.....altroché _biuttiful_!!
quello che ho capito dopoil racconto é la somiglianza
tra lui e il marito di Amarax...due grandissimi EGOISTI!!!

ma Fay tu per quanto credi di tenerla ancora addosso stà sanguisuga?!!?!!!


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

In teoria non dovrei essere io quella che dovrebbe mandarlo a fare in c...ma le altre, le amarax etc.


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

*sfigatta*

Che ne so, a momenti quest'estate ci muoio....adesso sono di nuovo felice ma lui è una metastasi, se non lo incontri campi meglio di certo. Vorrei non amarlo più, invece...


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> In teoria non dovrei essere io quella che dovrebbe mandarlo a fare in c...ma le altre, le amarax etc.


Infatti non parlavo di te, fay...rispondevo a ciò che scrivevi.


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Oh Persa, quella già ce l'ha, è la compagna che si concia come una pin up...Vuoi dire che farò la stessa fine? Forse...speriamo di no, mi vuoi così male?
> Come mi sento nei confronti di lei? E cosa posso fare? Quando lui mi ha chiesto di togliermi di scena perchè altrimenti non recuperava con lei io l'ho fatto, non l'ho mai più cercato, ma quando poi lui non è riuscito a togliermi dalla sua vita, considerando come stessi soffrendo, sono rientrata in pieno. Io credo che la donna sbagliata sia proprio lei, che non è nemmeno la moglie, ma doveva essere ciò che sono io adesso. E' lei lo sbaglio, ma non ne vengono fuori, io so di essere la cosa giusta per lui...anche se magari nonè la situazione giusta per me....C'è qualcuno qui più bravo di me???


Forse forse che sia sbagliato lui?.....no veramente mi chiedo come fate a dargli pure corda, e parlare di amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Oh Persa, quella già ce l'ha, è la compagna che si concia come una pin up...Vuoi dire che farò la stessa fine? Forse...speriamo di no, mi vuoi così male?
> Come mi sento nei confronti di lei? E cosa posso fare? Quando lui mi ha chiesto di togliermi di scena perchè altrimenti non recuperava con lei io l'ho fatto, non l'ho mai più cercato, ma quando poi lui non è riuscito a togliermi dalla sua vita, considerando come stessi soffrendo, sono rientrata in pieno. Io credo che la donna sbagliata sia proprio lei, che non è nemmeno la moglie, ma doveva essere ciò che sono io adesso. E' lei lo sbaglio, ma non ne vengono fuori, io so di essere la cosa giusta per lui...anche se magari nonè la situazione giusta per me....C'è qualcuno qui più bravo di me???


Fay, cerca di capirmi, tu sei già come lei!
Sei un'amante, nulla di più...
L'anno scorso hai creduto per qualche mese di poter essere la sua donna (e non sarebbe stata una bella situazione), ma poi sei tornata a essere l'amante.
E che cos'è un'amante lo sai anche tu: è il riposo del "guerriero" ...anche di quelli ormai in congedo...
Sei quella che consola con le parole, le coccole, il sesso, ma non costruisci nulla.
Sei un'amante e le amanti basano il loro rapporto sulla seduzioni sul presentarsi sempre sexy, sul scegliere i vestiti e le situazioni intriganti sulla fuga della realtà nella "vostra" casa, che non è la vostra casa, nella "vostra" barca, che non è la vostra, nei "vostri" momenti che sono altro dalla vita vera dal lavoro, dai figli, dal condividere la quotidianeità.
Tu sei già come lei!


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> In teoria non dovrei essere io quella che dovrebbe mandarlo a fare in c...ma le altre, le amarax etc.


Lui ha i piedi in 3 scarpe e vi tratta tutte allo stesso modo. In teoria.. tu ingigantisci dei contentini che lui ti da perchè sei la più giovane e fresca.
Fay ti prego reagisci!!!!! ti prego!


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lui non è sbagliato è Hannibal the cannibal, molto peggio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Che ne so, a momenti quest'estate ci muoio....adesso sono di nuovo felice ma lui è una metastasi, se non lo incontri campi meglio di certo. Vorrei non amarlo più, invece...


Non lo ami: ami quel ruolo lì che a me, a Verena e a altre fa orrore...ma a te quel ruolo lì piace ...ti piace sentirti l'amante ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che faccio?
> Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
> Che faccio?
> La chiamo x avere conferma?
> ...


... tutte domande assolutamente inutili... l'unica domanda seria che dovresti farti è la seguente: _cosa vuoi per TE dalla TUA vita_?... rispondi a questa... e poi tira le conclusioni... tirate le conclusioni... passa all'azione...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui non è sbagliato è Hannibal the cannibal, molto peggio!!!


Come puoi allora amare un uomo che giudichi così?!
Tu sei innamorata dell'amore, di un'illusione che costruisci ogni giorno.
Condivido ciò che ha scritto persa, parola per parola.

Fayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy reagisciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Mi sgolerò fino alla fine dei miei giorni.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io al mio primo fidanzatino che mi aveva tradita (da adolescente) risposi con un inquietante lungo silenzio. poi esclamai: "vuoi sapere che cosa sto pensando in questo momento? che vorrei vederti disteso in una pozza di sangue. ti consiglio di non cercarmi più".
> è riuscito a salutarmi di nuovo solo l'anno scorso, chiedendo il permesso ad amici comuni, e scusandosi per 45 minuti per il suo comportamento di 8 anni prima.
> 
> Sono molto aggressiva e impulsiva, mi domino soltanto per mantenere intatta la mia fedina penale in certe situazioni.


... che palle ste_ cornute_... mai che sappiano uscirne con classe... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Appartiene alla categoria di quegli uomini che non ne mollano una e fanno soffrire tutte. L'altro giorno ho sentito la compagna del mio amante, piangere al telefono perchè lui non la chiamava...dirgli che si era sentita male....amarax soffre nello stesso modo.


... ma falla finita con questi teatrini del cavolo... mica ve lo ha ordinato il medico di farvi trattare a pesci in faccia... voi SCEGLIETE quel ruolo... per POI lamentarvene... non avete un briciolo di dignità... non avete un minimo di onestà intellettuale per riconoscere le VOSTRE responsabilità... ma falla finita... se uno non ti molla lo puoi sempre mandare tu affanculo... o no?... smettiamola con questo stereotipo fasullo della vittima... dell'agnello sacrificale...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che palle ste_ cornute_... mai che sappiano uscirne con classe... hi, hi, hi...


con classe?! ma chissenefrega Chen. 
detto fra noi: mi sono guardata dentro, ho capito ciò che volevo e l'ho detto.
Sono stata onesta.
"ti voglio morto stammi lontano"
Non ho niente da rimproverarmi, me la son vissuta proprio bene e ho passato un'estate coi fiocchi e i controfiocchi


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> In teoria non dovrei essere io quella che dovrebbe mandarlo a fare in c...ma le altre, le amarax etc.


... ma certo... sono sempre le altre le meno adatte... le più brutte... le culone... le ciccione... le fuori luogo... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> con classe?! ma chissenefrega Chen.
> detto fra noi: mi sono guardata dentro, ho capito ciò che volevo e l'ho detto.
> Sono stata onesta.
> "ti voglio morto stammi lontano"
> Non ho niente da rimproverarmi, me la son vissuta proprio bene e ho passato un'estate coi fiocchi e i controfiocchi


... in realtà, non sapete colpire come si deve... non siete capaci di fare veramente del male... l'arte del procurar dolore, richiede, appunto, _arte_... e così, finite sempre per fare la figura delle cornute... e _mazziate_... mentre l'esercizio del male, richiede talento... penso che veniate tradite proprio perché non avete né arte né talento... siete un astro che, in pieno meriggio, già è tramontato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... in realtà, non sapete colpire come si deve... non siete capaci di fare veramente del male... l'arte del procurar dolore, richiede, appunto, _arte_... e così, finite sempre per fare la figura delle cornute... e _mazziate_... mentre l'esercizio del male, richiede talento... penso che veniate tradite proprio perché non avete né arte né talento... siete un astro che, in pieno meriggio, già è tramontato... hi, hi, hi...


Non m'interessa fare male, mi interessa esprimermi.
Sono il tipo di persona che reagisce ad un pestone con un grido. un grido che dichiara il dolore e scarica la rabbia.
Io non voglio dar nulla a chi mi fa del male, quel che mi interessa è che non faccia più parte della mia vita.
stile o non stile, talento o non talento, non intendo cambiare per il piacere o il dispiacere di nessuno. voglio vivere inseguendo la mia felicità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non m'interessa fare male, mi interessa esprimermi.
> Sono il tipo di persona che reagisce ad un pestone con un grido. un grido che dichiara il dolore e scarica la rabbia.
> Io non voglio dar nulla a chi mi fa del male, quel che mi interessa è che non faccia più parte della mia vita.
> stile o non stile, talento o non talento, non intendo cambiare per il piacere o il dispiacere di nessuno. voglio vivere inseguendo la mia felicità.


... balle... si vede lontano un chilometro che hai permesso al tradimento di cambiarti... tutto, in quel che scrivi, trasuda di livore verso il "tradimento"... e non ti rendi conto che "tradimento" non esiste... "tradimento" è costruzione sociale... i_deologia_...


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... balle... si vede lontano un chilometro che hai permesso al tradimento di cambiarti... tutto, in quel che scrivi, trasuda di livore verso il "tradimento"... e non ti rendi conto che "tradimento" non esiste... "tradimento" è costruzione sociale... i_deologia_...


Si si questo fino a quando non ti crescono un paio di corna sulla testa da usare come attaccapanni


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamuraiCitazione:
Originalmente inviato da *fay*  
_In teoria non dovrei essere io quella che dovrebbe mandarlo a fare in c...ma le altre, le amarax etc._

... ma certo... sono sempre le altre le meno adatte... le più brutte... le culone... le ciccione... le fuori luogo... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi...

Ci hai preso Chen.....Come facevi a saperlo???


----------



## Old Sad (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Buonasera Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... in realtà, non sapete colpire come si deve... non siete capaci di fare veramente del male... l'arte del procurar dolore, richiede, appunto, _*arte*_... e così, finite sempre per fare la figura delle cornute... e _mazziate_... mentre *l'esercizio del male, richiede talento...* penso che veniate tradite proprio perché non avete né arte né talento... siete un astro che, in pieno meriggio, già è tramontato... hi, hi, hi...


vorrei che mi aiutasse a comprendere meglio cosa intende per arte, in cosa essa consiste, come la si esercita. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

la vita è quella cosa che accade mentre siamo occupati in altri progetti
john lennon 

Fantastica la tua firma!


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Grazie Persa, speriamo che succeda anche a me!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2007)

Chi pecora si fa il lupo se la magna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Grazie Persa, speriamo che succeda anche a me!


Grazie???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Veramente volevo dirti che la tua vita ti sta sfuggendo...mentre le sfuggi...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fay, cerca di capirmi, tu sei già come lei!
> Sei un'amante, nulla di più...
> L'anno scorso hai creduto per qualche mese di poter essere la sua donna (e non sarebbe stata una bella situazione), ma poi sei tornata a essere l'amante.
> E che cos'è un'amante lo sai anche tu: è il riposo del "guerriero" ...anche di quelli ormai in congedo...
> ...


a me viene da ridere... ma sul serio, eh..
cioè, lui ha la sua età, fay non è certo una ragazzina da liceo.. insomma che progettualità vuoi che vogliano??
mi fa ridere la situazione... perché è palese fino al midollo che entrambi hanno bisogno di una fuga dal reale... questo è...
e l'amante storica si dispera... 
ma dai... ad un certo punto bisognerebbe pure farli certi bilanci.... e chi non li fa è perchè evita di farli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me viene da ridere... ma sul serio, eh..
> cioè, lui ha la sua età, fay non è certo una ragazzina da liceo.. insomma che progettualità vuoi che vogliano??
> mi fa ridere la situazione... perché è palese fino al midollo che entrambi hanno bisogno di una fuga dal reale... questo è...
> e l'amante storica si dispera...
> ma dai... ad un certo punto bisognerebbe pure farli certi bilanci.... e chi non li fa è perchè evita di farli...


Fay non è una ragazzina, ma una sua vita ce l'ha già (due figli NON sono due gerani...) ed è ancora abbastanza giovane per poter aspirare a una vita di coppia in cui venire considerata davvero nella sua interezza ...se lei volesse considerarsi ed essere considerata nella sua interezza...


----------



## Old fay (4 Dicembre 2007)

Si persa, hai ragione. Manon ci si innamora a comando, e per ora il mio cuore è occupato. Vorrei poterlo non amare più, vorrei credimi, l'intenzione c'è, sono passati già due anni, e ho perso due anni, non vorrei perderne altri...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fay non è una ragazzina, ma una sua vita ce l'ha già (due figli NON sono due gerani...) ed è ancora abbastanza giovane per poter aspirare a una vita di coppia in cui venire considerata davvero nella sua interezza ...se lei volesse considerarsi ed essere considerata nella sua interezza...


chi ha bisogno di forti emozioni per vivere, piuttosto del niente, si accontenta anche del piuttosto e ci ricama su le cifre su quel piuttosto, sapendo benissimo che è un piuttosto, ma vuole farlo bello a tutti i costi...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Si persa, hai ragione. Manon ci si innamora a comando, e per ora il mio cuore è occupato. Vorrei poterlo non amare più, vorrei credimi, l'intenzione c'è, sono passati già due anni, e ho perso due anni, non vorrei perderne altri...


non dico più niente...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... balle... si vede lontano un chilometro che hai permesso al tradimento di cambiarti... tutto, in quel che scrivi, trasuda di livore verso il "tradimento"... e non ti rendi conto che "tradimento" non esiste... "tradimento" è costruzione sociale... i_deologia_...


 
Il tradimento esiste eccome e fa un male cane. certo che sono cambiata pur non volendolo, è chiaro che, se mi pestano un piede 10 volte, ci penso un po' prima di andare in giro con le infradito.
In questo sono cambiata, ho più paura, ho più rabbia, ma non cambierò nelle aspettative, nei desideri, nella voglia di dare e in quel che cerco di trovare in un rapporto.
Giusto o sbagliato che sia, Chen, me ne sbatto. di star sola non ho paura, non ho mai avuto paura della solitudine, la coppia non è fondamentale per me. 
Se tuttavia mi trovo a vivere la coppia, non accetto persone incoerenti e capricciose, non accetto che qualcuno si voglia spacciare per ciò che non è. Mi spiego meglio.. il mio partner vuole espandersi?! vuole altro? lo rispetto, è un bene che lo faccia, ma non a mie spese. a me fa male, tradirei me stessa accettando questo compromesso, gli auguro ogni bene ma che si espanda altrove, lontano da me, con chi è più aperto.
Non finirò i miei giorni con un marito che mi fa cornuta. non accetterò compromessi di questo genere.. dovessi pure ritrovarmi in un istituto imboccata da un'infermiera perchè nessuno condividerà con me la vecchiaia.
Prima ci sono io. Tradita dagli altri sì, da me stessa MAI PIù.

Saluti e baci


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Il tradimento esiste eccome e fa un male cane. certo che sono cambiata pur non volendolo, è chiaro che, se mi pestano un piede 10 volte, ci penso un po' prima di andare in giro con le infradito.
> In questo sono cambiata, ho più paura, ho più rabbia, ma non cambierò nelle aspettative, nei desideri, nella voglia di dare e in quel che cerco di trovare in un rapporto.
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia, Chen, me ne sbatto. di star sola non ho paura, non ho mai avuto paura della solitudine, la coppia non è fondamentale per me.
> Se tuttavia mi trovo a vivere la coppia, non accetto persone incoerenti e capricciose, non accetto che qualcuno si voglia spacciare per ciò che non è. Mi spiego meglio.. il mio partner vuole espandersi?! vuole altro? lo rispetto, è un bene che lo faccia, ma non a mie spese. a me fa male, tradirei me stessa accettando questo compromesso, gli auguro ogni bene ma che si espanda altrove, lontano da me, con chi è più aperto.
> ...


... seriamente: non contesto quello che hai scritto, perché sono le TUE legittime scelte... i TUOI legittimi valori... l'importante è che tu non compia l'errore di scambiare il TUO mondo con IL mondo... la TUA verità con LA verità... solo questo... per il resto, non ho nulla da eccepire...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... seriamente: non contesto quello che hai scritto, perché sono le TUE legittime scelte... i TUOI legittimi valori... l'importante è che tu non compia l'errore di scambiare il TUO mondo con IL mondo... la TUA verità con LA verità... solo questo... per il resto, non ho nulla da eccepire...


ha parlato cen... fate attenzione...
son cose...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha parlato cen... fate attenzione...
> son cose...


... stai attenta il 6 gennaio, eh?... occhio a non cadere dalla scopa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... seriamente: non contesto quello che hai scritto, perché sono le TUE legittime scelte... i TUOI legittimi valori... l'importante è che tu non compia l'errore di scambiare il TUO mondo con IL mondo... la TUA verità con LA verità... solo questo... per il resto, non ho nulla da eccepire...


No, è la mia verità ne sono consapevole. ma è quello che scelgo per me, è quello che non nascondo mai a nessuno, e non intendo scendere a compromessi.
ciao chen buona serata


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... stai attenta il 6 gennaio, eh?... occhio a non cadere dalla scopa... hi, hi, hi...


il fatto è, che tu, sei già caduto dal seggiolone da piccolo... ma non è colpa tua...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è, che tu, sei già caduto dal seggiolone da piccolo... ma non è colpa tua...


... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... contenta, ora?...


----------



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ho parlato.Gli ho detto che non posso andare avanti xchè non mi fido più.Ha detto che mi sono "preoccupata" xchè ha fatto tardi.Gli ho detto che mi sono preoccupata da "prima" del suo ritardo...che un vortice di pensieri mi ha presa già dalla mattina.Mi ha chiesto xchè non l'ho chiamato...gli ho detto che non lo chiamerò maipiù...che lui è libero....che io mai più lo cercherò x controllarlo.Mi chiamerà lui x impedirmi di essere preda di questi pensieri.Gli hi chiesto come sta...non c'è male...tu come mi vedi?...bene e so che significa che lei rispetta il suo ruolo...non ti chiede di più.Ha riso....io gli ho detto che non c'è niente da ridere...che se la vuole se la prende nel bene e nel male...con i pro ed i contro della loro storia.Mi ha detto che non la vuole.Vuole me e stare con me...che sono una sciocca a pensare che mi lascia x lei.Ora.Io e lui....non vedo possibilità di andare avanti...non così.Io per vivere con lui mi DEVO poter fidare.Per me sta troppo bene... per lui ne sta venedo fuori.Ha detto che non era amore.Così...al'improvviso? Dai ragionamenti fatti...con me chiaro...(con lei si scopa e basta!)Uffà.Non riesco a ragionare con lui.Sembro io paranoica.IO?non lui? Non lei?Sono solo colleghi.Ora.Crede di essersi ritrovato.Io volgio mio marito.Voglio la mia fede.Voglio la mia vita...secondo lui io il marito ce l'ho e l'anello non me lo dovevo togliere...Non ha capito niente.Non abbastanza.Ho vissuto 25 anni con unestraneo.Amo un uomo che esiste solo nei miei sogni.


----------



## Old amarax (4 Dicembre 2007)

vi leggo con calma. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ciao


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*

Non sei pronta! Non gli credi e non ti fidi... il resto è collaterale!!!
Non ha saputo essere convincente, persuasivo e tu hai ancora la percezione della presenza dell'altra anche perchè l'ambiente di lavoro impedisce la sua totale sparizione.   Devi staccare la spina, che lui vada o resti,è su te stessa che devi lavorare, ritrovare equilibrio e serenità!  Quando si diceva di levargli il quoridiano non era solo un mero fatto di "servizi" , cucinare, lavare, stirare etc. ma proprio il supporto umano e caloroso che esiste in una famiglia.
Tu oscilli fra uno stato depresso e la tristezza malinconica del rimpianto. Non puoi continuare, se ci tiene a te trovi LUI il modo di rassicurarti e di farti sentire che puoi ancora fidarti.... Sposta il peso del problema.......... E' lui che deve caricarsene e dimostrare che è ancora attendibile (ho detto attendibile progettualmente, credibile è già altro).
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> vi leggo con calma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cosa c'è ancora da dire?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho parlato.Gli ho detto che non posso andare avanti xchè non mi fido più.Ha detto che mi sono "preoccupata" xchè ha fatto tardi.Gli ho detto che mi sono preoccupata da "prima" del suo ritardo...che un vortice di pensieri mi ha presa già dalla mattina.Mi ha chiesto xchè non l'ho chiamato...gli ho detto che non lo chiamerò maipiù...che lui è libero....che io mai più lo cercherò x controllarlo.Mi chiamerà lui x impedirmi di essere preda di questi pensieri.Gli hi chiesto come sta...non c'è male...tu come mi vedi?...bene e so che significa che lei rispetta il suo ruolo...non ti chiede di più.Ha riso....io gli ho detto che non c'è niente da ridere...che se la vuole se la prende nel bene e nel male...con i pro ed i contro della loro storia.Mi ha detto che non la vuole.Vuole me e stare con me...che sono una sciocca a pensare che mi lascia x lei.Ora.Io e lui....non vedo possibilità di andare avanti...non così.Io per vivere con lui mi DEVO poter fidare.Per me sta troppo bene... per lui ne sta venedo fuori.Ha detto che non era amore.Così...al'improvviso? Dai ragionamenti fatti...con me chiaro...(con lei si scopa e basta!)Uffà.Non riesco a ragionare con lui.Sembro io paranoica.IO?non lui? Non lei?Sono solo colleghi.Ora.Crede di essersi ritrovato.Io volgio mio marito.Voglio la mia fede.Voglio la mia vita...secondo lui io il marito ce l'ho e l'anello non me lo dovevo togliere...Non ha capito niente.Non abbastanza.Ho vissuto 25 anni con unestraneo.Amo un uomo che esiste solo nei miei sogni.


chissà poi come stanno davvero le cose, fra loro due...
cerca di capire che tu conosci tuo marito per come lui è con te, e lei per come lui è con lei.


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> rivoglio la mia vita


 
La vita ce l'hai già. Pretendi il tuo passato, cosa ben diversa. Vivi nella speranza di vincere in una "mission impossible". Sarà fallimentare, credimi, è come pretendere di voler vivere la vita di Napoleone, insomma una follia. Ho l'impressione che tu voglia "buttarlo fuori" perché hai la certezza che lui non se ne vuole andare. Credi che lì stia la tua parte di manico del coltello e da lì parti per riacciuffare il passato. Non si può, il passato non è riacciuffabile. Fa male, dispiace, fa piangere, ma questo è. Potrai trasformare il rapporto, potrai vivere con nuove premesse per conto tuo o insieme a tuo marito, ma non sarà mai più come prima. Quindi, prendi atto di questo, sii sincera con te stessa e poi rivediti la strategia di "sopravvivenza". Il tuo scopo non può essere "rivoglio la mia vita". 
Dunque, qual è il tuo nuovo scopo? Rifletti con calma,
un bacio.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Dicembre 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> La vita ce l'hai già. Pretendi il tuo passato, cosa ben diversa. Vivi nella speranza di vincere in una "mission impossible". Sarà fallimentare, credimi, è come pretendere di voler vivere la vita di Napoleone, insomma una follia. Ho l'impressione che tu voglia "buttarlo fuori" perché hai la certezza che lui non se ne vuole andare. Credi che lì stia la tua parte di manico del coltello e da lì parti per riacciuffare il passato. Non si può, il passato non è riacciuffabile. Fa male, dispiace, fa piangere, ma questo è. Potrai trasformare il rapporto, potrai vivere con nuove premesse per conto tuo o insieme a tuo marito, ma non sarà mai più come prima. Quindi, prendi atto di questo, sii sincera con te stessa e poi rivediti la strategia di "sopravvivenza". Il tuo scopo non può essere "rivoglio la mia vita".
> Dunque, qual è il tuo nuovo scopo? Rifletti con calma,
> un bacio.


ciao Chicchi
è vero, il passato non torna mai... 
 "rivoglio la mia vita" può essere ancora il suo scopo, infatti la frase è quasi una speranza al singolare, non dice: rivoglio la nostra vita, ma la mia vita..
è questa piccola/grande differenza che può dare una svolta alla sua vita..


----------



## Old Chicchi (5 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao Chicchi
> è vero, il passato non torna mai...
> "rivoglio la mia vita" può essere ancora il suo scopo, infatti la frase è quasi una speranza al singolare, non dice: rivoglio la nostra vita, ma la mia vita..
> è questa piccola/grande differenza che può dare una svolta alla sua vita..


Ciao bella Anna

	
	
		
		
	


	




se così è, siamo già quasi in sella al cavallo! Amarax, prova a descrivere, a immaginare la tua vita, da domani a...facciamo...cinque anni? Prova a visualizzarla, anche nei dettagli apparentemente più insignificanti..


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

*anna e amarax*

Infatti, purtroppo tendiamo sempre a vedere le cose dal nostro cantuccio, ma dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che vive in un altro cantuccio e che dice e che fa esattametnte le stesse cose che facciamo noi....La soluzione cavolo qual'è? Agire indipendentemente dal volere di lui secondo me, lui cara Amarx potrà continuare a parlarti del suo amore per te fino alla morte, ma i fatti?


----------



## Old camilla (5 Dicembre 2007)

*mah....*

perdonami per cio' che scrivo ma “credo che non si siano mai lasciati!” …e perchè poi avrebbero dovuto farlo?! Lei perché lui non voleva impegnarsi piu’ di tanto…e Lui perché altrimenti ti avrebbe persa? Ma davvero credi che sia andata così?
Insomma, così, dopo *due anni* di relazione queste due persone d’improvviso hanno smesso di desiderarsi, di contattarsi, senza strascichi  , senza conseguenze. come se gli scivolasse l’acqua addosso…..sarà, ma a me sembra così assurdo tutto questo!
sperro che tu ne esca quanto prima da questa grottesca situazione.
camilla


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*camilla*



camilla ha detto:


> perdonami per cio' che scrivo ma “credo che non si siano mai lasciati!” …e perchè poi avrebbero dovuto farlo?! Lei perché lui non voleva impegnarsi piu’ di tanto…e Lui perché altrimenti ti avrebbe persa? Ma davvero credi che sia andata così?
> Insomma, così, dopo *due anni* di relazione queste due persone d’improvviso hanno smesso di desiderarsi, di contattarsi, senza strascichi , senza conseguenze. come se gli scivolasse l’acqua addosso…..sarà, ma a me sembra così assurdo tutto questo!
> sperro che tu ne esca quanto prima da questa grottesca situazione.
> camilla


 

E' molto ragionevole quel che dici... ed altrettanto pensabile che il loro sia uno stacco per calmare le acque. Ecco perchè parlavo di dimostrazione effettiva di cambiamento....e lui se ne deve fare carico come meglio riuscirà!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> perdonami per cio' che scrivo ma “credo che non si siano mai lasciati!” …e perchè poi avrebbero dovuto farlo?! Lei perché lui non voleva impegnarsi piu’ di tanto…e Lui perché altrimenti ti avrebbe persa? Ma davvero credi che sia andata così?
> Insomma, così, dopo *due anni* di relazione queste due persone d’improvviso hanno smesso di desiderarsi, di contattarsi, senza strascichi , senza conseguenze. come se gli scivolasse l’acqua addosso…..sarà, ma a me sembra così assurdo tutto questo!
> sperro che tu ne esca quanto prima da questa grottesca situazione.
> camilla


Sarebbe potuto succedere anche solo per un termine "fisiologico"...perchè una volta che lui sa che un minimo ora rischia perchè Amarax si è rotta di fargli da borsa dell'acqua calda, l'altra ha meno attrattiva, quindi per semplice e pura *convenienza*!

Indipendentemente da quello però resta il fatto che Amarax sa che ha di fianco una persona inaffidabile, che se non è quella potrebbe esser un'altra o che per lo meno lei ORA la vive così...e la vive male!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> per semplice e pura *convenienza*!


Molto triste ma è così, lo credo anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> perdonami per cio' che scrivo ma “credo che non si siano mai lasciati!” …e perchè poi avrebbero dovuto farlo?! Lei perché lui non voleva impegnarsi piu’ di tanto…e Lui perché altrimenti ti avrebbe persa? Ma davvero credi che sia andata così?
> Insomma, così, dopo *due anni* di relazione queste due persone d’improvviso hanno smesso di desiderarsi, di contattarsi, senza strascichi , senza conseguenze. come se gli scivolasse l’acqua addosso…..sarà, ma a me sembra così assurdo tutto questo!
> sperro che tu ne esca quanto prima da questa grottesca situazione.
> camilla





Bruja ha detto:


> E' molto ragionevole quel che dici... ed altrettanto pensabile che il loro sia uno stacco per calmare le acque. Ecco perchè parlavo di dimostrazione effettiva di cambiamento....e lui se ne deve fare carico come meglio riuscirà!!
> Bruja





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarebbe potuto succedere anche solo per un termine "fisiologico"...perchè una volta che lui sa che un minimo ora rischia perchè Amarax si è rotta di fargli da borsa dell'acqua calda, l'altra ha meno attrattiva, quindi per semplice e pura *convenienza*!
> 
> Indipendentemente da quello però resta il fatto che Amarax sa che ha di fianco una persona inaffidabile, che se non è quella potrebbe esser un'altra o che per lo meno lei ORA la vive così...e la vive male!


Però anche con Amarax ha avuto un rapporto ben più lungo e significativo e ha potuto tradirla ...perché non poter immaginare che possa finire un rapporto di compensazione...?


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anche con Amarax ha avuto un rapporto ben più lungo e significativo e ha potuto tradirla ...perché non poter immaginare che possa finire un rapporto di compensazione...?


 
Sì potrebbe essere, ma resta quello che ho detto, lui ha il compito di dimostrare che non è con amarax per la fine della "compensazione" ma perchè è lei la persona che ha scelto comunque.......... e questa è altra cosa dal finire o continuare occultamente una relazione extra.   Specie se si sa che i due hanno agio di vedersi senza neppure nascondersi............................ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì potrebbe essere, ma resta quello che ho detto, lui ha il compito di dimostrare che non è con amarax per la fine della "compensazione" ma perchè è lei la persona che ha scelto comunque.......... e questa è altra cosa dal finire o continuare occultamente una relazione extra. Specie se si sa che i due hanno agio di vedersi senza neppure nascondersi............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non si nascondono ...non è che si possa fare granché in sala operatoria ...a meno che si creda che gli ospedali siano come quelli di Grey's anatomy e si possa consumare sesso in ascensore o nel magazzino della biancheria...


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

uhhh stasera c'è doctor House???? Ma secondo voi sono storie possibili??? Volevo dire le malattie esistono sul serio?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> uhhh stasera c'è doctor House???? Ma secondo voi sono storie possibili??? Volevo dire le malattie esistono sul serio?


 
Sana come un pesce tu eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Esistono, certo, ma una simile concentrazione di casi "strani"....fosse lui che porta sfi..a?!!??!?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sana come un pesce tu eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
stessa cosa che dice mio marito 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Che faccio?
> Sono disperata...quando sta così ha sempre signifcato quello: lei si "accontenta".Non gli rompe i coglioni.Lo accetta x com'è.Se lo scopa ogni tanto e basta.
> Che faccio?
> La chiamo x avere conferma?
> ...


Ho letto tutto, tesoro, tutto tutto.
E ho visto amarax che soffre, che attende il suo ritorno, che chiede spiegazioni, che vorrebbe piangere ed urlare, che ascolta lui riversarle addosso tutte le solite frasi che (chissà perchè) non la rassicurano, che vorrebbe tranquillizzarla ma non sa dirle l'unica cosa che lei vorrebbe sentire "Non la sento più nè mai più la sentirò, non l'amo perchè amo te, è stato un abbaglio e mi spiace di averti fatto male, mi spiace davvero, e NON TE NE FARO' MAI PIU'".
All'inizio pensavo: Ma perchè non lo dice?
Ora ho capito.
Sa fin dove può tirare la corda. Sa che non deve promettere per non sentirsi dire che non ha mantenuto, sa che se ride (un pugno sui denti aiuta ad eliminare certe brutte abitudini, provare per credere! n.d.r.) e sdrammatizza alla lunga la questione decade per un pò. Non promette, non afferma. Crede, pensa, suppone, assicura....
E tu stai male. E credi che dicendolo al marito (che secondo me sa e ci sta dentro per comodo vista l'incapacità di fare scelte forti che ha anche lui riguardo alle sue tendenze) si risplva tutto. Quello spina dorsale non ce l'ha. Come il tuo, d'altronde.
Sai come si dice, tra amici, quando uno fa tante domande come te? "L'ultima che hai detto!" E mai frase fu più felice. 
Ma lo farai? tu la vedi come una cosa definitiva. Io la vedo come la base della tua rinascita. E se alla fine della tua rinascita ci sarà ancora lui, più vero, più responsabile, più pulito... ben venga......


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

La mia vita.Quella che rivoglio.In fondo sono io.Rivoglio me stessa.Quella dove ero disponibile per tutti.Quella dove mi fidavo...dove non vedevo altri fini se non quelli dichiarati.Ora vedo sporco e marcio dappertutto.Mi ha uccisa.Prima lei...poi lui.Certo se voleva scoparsela non poteva dire altro se non "è una simpatia".Per tenermi a bada...mentirmi x avere la libertà di muoversi.L'ha fatto.Mi ha mentitra dice che è finita.Che ha capito che non era amore.E per una scopata mi fai stare così di merda?Ma che razza di amore è? per me?ma che cazzo dice?e per lei? che razza di amore ha?lei pensava di essere incinta lo sapete e lui si è defilato...disse a me"ho scelto e non è un ripiego!!ti amo....amo te...non riesco a pensarmi a vivere con lei...Gli ho detto di andarsene e non lo fa...qualcuno ha detto convenienza ...non per me ve lo garantisco...al dolore si rinuncia ...non ci si crogiola dentro.
Parliamo di lei.Lei che non lascia il marito.Lei che si accontenta...di cosa? Perchè non lo manda a cagare ? perchè non gli dice SCEGLI.!Non sono la stronza con la quale scopare 2 volte al mese...ho bisogno di averti al mio fianco quando mi sveglio...di addormentarmi con te....di cucinare per te.Non mi basta questo tempo rubato.Ti voglio MIO.

Io queste cose le ho dette.Tutte.Anche per lei.
Il risultato SAREBBE che lui ha chiuso.Non ci credo.Perchè rinunciare ad una sana scopata con una donna più giovane della tua...che magari si dà da fare per farti sentire l'unico uomto o con l'uccello ,quello che vuole...che ama...che desidera?
tanto la donna del SUO progetto di vita,quella che gli ha dato 2 figli...che quasi ci moriva(perchè cazzo non ci sono morta??)..o lavora...o è a casa ...a cucinare...a stirare ...a stare dietro ai figli...tanto a casa ci torna...sempre ...xchè la ama...e non lo ha MAI tradito anche se non era presente...già xchè LAVORAVA...doveva realizzarsi nel lavoro.

Non gli credo.
A me le parole non le sa dire.
A lei sì.L'ha saputa convince ad andare a scopare in un motel.Lei che si è definita INTEGERRIMA.Ma nadasse a cagare la signora per bene.Non lascia il marito per i soldi di lui.A meno che non faccia lo switch...scambia stipendio.
Non ce la faccio.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> La mia vita.Quella che rivoglio.In fondo sono io.Rivoglio me stessa.Quella dove ero disponibile per tutti.Quella dove mi fidavo...dove non vedevo altri fini se non quelli dichiarati.Ora vedo sporco e marcio dappertutto.Mi ha uccisa.Prima lei...poi lui.Certo se voleva scoparsela non poteva dire altro se non "è una simpatia".Per tenermi a bada...mentirmi x avere la libertà di muoversi.L'ha fatto.Mi ha mentitra dice che è finita.Che ha capito che non era amore.E per una scopata mi fai stare così di merda?Ma che razza di amore è? per me?ma che cazzo dice?e per lei? che razza di amore ha?lei pensava di essere incinta lo sapete e lui si è defilato...disse a me"ho scelto e non è un ripiego!!ti amo....amo te...non riesco a pensarmi a vivere con lei...Gli ho detto di andarsene e non lo fa...qualcuno ha detto convenienza ...non per me ve lo garantisco...al dolore si rinuncia ...non ci si crogiola dentro.
> Parliamo di lei.Lei che non lascia il marito.Lei che si accontenta...di cosa? Perchè non lo manda a cagare ? perchè non gli dice SCEGLI.!Non sono la stronza con la quale scopare 2 volte al mese...ho bisogno di averti al mio fianco quando mi sveglio...di addormentarmi con te....di cucinare per te.Non mi basta questo tempo rubato.Ti voglio MIO.
> 
> Io queste cose le ho dette.Tutte.Anche per lei.
> ...


Non ce la fai cosa?
Stiamo ancora parlando di questa signora (?) ?
E di quella prima vogliamo parlare?
E di quella precedente?
Amarax, devi svegliarti. Devi farlo per te.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non ce la fai cosa?
> Stiamo ancora parlando di questa signora (?) ?
> E di quella prima vogliamo parlare?
> E di quella precedente?
> Amarax, devi svegliarti. Devi farlo per te.


 
Mettere la parola fine...
la cosa più allucinante è che "questa responsabiltà"...è sua...non me la devo prendere io....ma già...lui mi ama...xchè finire la ns storia?
Grande...sono stanca.E lui? mi ha detto "stai tranquilla...ti amo"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

*...*

Amarax abbiamo considerato la possibilità per te di ricostruire alle sue condizioni e l'hai considerato tu. Ma non ce la fai.
Tu hai bisogno di sicurezze che lui non sa o non può darti.
Tu non puoi riavere la vita di prima (e capisco molto bene cosa intendi), ma puoi riprendere in mano la tua vita.
Sai tu cosa fare.
Noi siamo qui.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mettere la parola fine...
> la cosa più allucinante è che "questa responsabiltà"...è sua...non me la devo prendere io....ma già...lui mi ama...xchè finire la ns storia?
> Grande...sono stanca.E lui? mi ha detto "stai tranquilla...ti amo"












   scusa, rido per quello che ti ha detto. Crede davvero di risolvere tutto con una pacca sulla spalla? Dopo tanto dolore?
Amarax, lo so che sei stanca. Lo so.E so che se vuoi puoi chiuderla qui, darti un'altra chance. Hai riprovato alle tue e sue condizioni. Qeusto dolore è la conseguenza. Non ce la fai. No. E allora basta. Basta soffrire. Meriti altro. 
La responsabilità.... non è cosa che ora possa fare la differenza... lui non se la prende e tu che fai? Parli? Soffri? Urli?
Fai cambiare la serratura, io credo che appena pagherai il fabbro ti sembrerà di iniziare di nuovo a respirare. 
E se lui ti ama saprà riconquistarti anche fuori da lì. Saprà rispettarti come non ha mai fatto.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amarax abbiamo considerato la possibilità per te di ricostruire alle sue condizioni e l'hai considerato tu. Ma non ce la fai.
> Tu hai bisogno di sicurezze che lui non sa o non può darti.
> Tu non puoi riavere la vita di prima (e capisco molto bene cosa intendi), ma puoi riprendere in mano la tua vita.
> Sai tu cosa fare.
> Noi siamo qui.


Si lo so.
Poco fa al telefono xchè andava all'altro ospedale glie l'ho ripetuto.Gli ho detto che non mi fido..che lui con me na sa parlare xchè non si può sbilanciare...che se stiamo ancora insieme è perchè lo vuole lui,non io.Che io per me la parola fine l'ho già messa...che è lui deve "fare" se ne ha voglia...xchè x me è libero di andarsene...anzi che lo DEVE fare...
Risposta<Sta tranquilla..ti amo...>.
E secondo te...stasera non lo sbrano? certo che sì.
Gli ho detto anche che la ciamo per sapere se è vero che nn sono più insieme....si è incazzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































 non lo fa


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amarax abbiamo considerato la possibilità per te di ricostruire alle sue condizioni e l'hai considerato tu. Ma non ce la fai.
> Tu hai bisogno di sicurezze che lui non sa o non può darti.
> Tu non puoi riavere la vita di prima (e capisco molto bene cosa intendi), ma puoi riprendere in mano la tua vita.
> Sai tu cosa fare.
> Noi siamo qui.


Si lo so.
Poco fa al telefono xchè andava all'altro ospedale glie l'ho ripetuto.Gli ho detto che non mi fido..che lui con me na sa parlare xchè non si può sbilanciare...che se stiamo ancora insieme è perchè lo vuole lui,non io.Che io per me la parola fine l'ho già messa...che è lui deve "fare" se ne ha voglia...xchè x me è libero di andarsene...anzi che lo DEVE fare...
Risposta<Sta tranquilla..ti amo...>.
E secondo te...stasera non lo sbrano? certo che sì.
Gli ho detto anche che la chiamo per sapere se è vero che nn sono più insieme....si è incazzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































 non lo farei mai.Quella mi uccide con le parole.Mi basta la morte precedente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mettere la parola fine...
> la cosa più allucinante è che "questa responsabiltà"...è sua...non me la devo prendere io....ma già...lui mi ama...xchè finire la ns storia?
> Grande...sono stanca.E lui? mi ha detto "stai tranquilla...ti amo"


Sai mi spiace davvero che tu sia lontana. Ti verrei a prendere e ti accompagnerei dall'avvocato e ti aiuterei...tua cognata non ti accompagna?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax, che ti devo dire?

Ma e se ci andassimo a fare du' spaghi? Una partita a tressette? Un giro d'uncinetto?

Non so proponi tu, tanto di qui non se ne esce....Tersilli t'infinocchia come vuole comunque....con tutto il rispetto! (per te, che per lui proprio non ne ho, e manco per lei, che penso sia un'altra paraculissima...che se aveva una sua dignità a quest'ora l'aveva lasciato lei....)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai mi spiace davvero che tu sia lontana. Ti verrei a prendere e ti accompagnerei dall'avvocato e ti aiuterei...tua cognata non ti accompagna?


 
no per carità!
Sai Persa come finirebbe?
Come in quei film anni '80 dei Vanzina. Tersilli modello De Sica la risedurrebbe dopo l'udienza in un turbinio di abiti che volano sul pavimento e tu verresti abbandonata alla pensilina del tram post -udienza.

Lassa perdere, ascoltammè!

Bacio!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Si lo so.
> Poco fa al telefono xchè andava all'altro ospedale glie l'ho ripetuto.Gli ho detto che non mi fido..che lui con me na sa parlare xchè non si può sbilanciare...che se stiamo ancora insieme è perchè lo vuole lui,non io.Che io per me la parola fine l'ho già messa...che è lui deve "fare" se ne ha voglia...xchè x me è libero di andarsene...anzi che lo DEVE fare...
> Risposta<Sta tranquilla..ti amo...>.
> E secondo te...stasera non lo sbrano? certo che sì.
> ...


*CHIAMALA!!!!!!!!!!  *
*prima lei poi il fabbro!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *CHIAMALA!!!!!!!!!! *


 
Sfigatta, ma per carità, un po' di dignità 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma che vi hanno insegnato all'asilo...

Bacio!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sfigatta, ma per carità, un po' di dignità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per farsi forza Vere, per poi chiamare il fabbro.

secondo te lei e lui hanno solo rapporti di lavoro???

ps all'asilo andavo dalle suore ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no per carità!
> Sai Persa come finirebbe?
> Come in quei film anni '80 dei Vanzina. Tersilli modello De Sica la risedurrebbe dopo l'udienza in un turbinio di abiti che volano sul pavimento e tu verresti abbandonata alla pensilina del tram post -udienza.
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Prima dall'avvocato e poi...viaaaaaaaaa
Non come nei film di De Sica jr ma come in .... Pani e tulipani!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Prima dall'avvocato e poi...viaaaaaaaaa
> Non come nei film di De Sica jr ma come in .... Pani e tulipani!


 
ma che pane e Tulipani.....Amarax al massimo puo' aspirare con il marito che c'ha a VACANZE SUL NILO!

Dai AMARAX stupiscici!!
MOLLALO!!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma che pane e Tulipani.....Amarax al massimo puo' aspirare con il marito che c'ha a VACANZE SUL NILO!
> 
> Dai AMARAX stupiscici!!
> MOLLALO!!!!
> ...


Ma oggi siamo proprio la ...coppia...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Si lo so.
> Poco fa al telefono xchè andava all'altro ospedale glie l'ho ripetuto.Gli ho detto che non mi fido..che lui con me na sa parlare xchè non si può sbilanciare...che se stiamo ancora insieme è perchè lo vuole lui,non io.Che io per me la parola fine l'ho già messa...che è lui deve "fare" se ne ha voglia...xchè x me è libero di andarsene...anzi che lo DEVE fare...
> Risposta<Sta tranquilla..ti amo...>.
> E secondo te...stasera non lo sbrano? certo che sì.
> ...


Fai il passo successiovo.digli che da stasera drme fuori e che se vuole te è te che deve riconquistare, non mantenere! Troppo facile!


----------



## Old Leger (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mettere la parola fine...
> la cosa più allucinante è che "questa responsabiltà"...è sua...non me la devo prendere io....ma già...lui mi ama...xchè finire la ns storia?
> Grande...sono stanca.E lui? mi ha detto "stai tranquilla...ti amo"


Cara Amarax, mi hai ricordato una frase che mi diceva sempre mio marito.
Quando rientrava a casa (ed io sapevo che era stato con lei)....quindi immagina in che stato mi trovava.....lui mi abbracciava e mi diceva: *devi stare estremamente tranquilla.*
Il significato di quello parole, le ho capite solo col tempo.
Lui in quel periodo voleva lei, non voleva rinunciare a lei, ma non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia (erano già d'accordo su questo).
Quindi  "secondo lui" io dovevo stare tranquilla, perchè non aveva nessuna intenzione di andare via di casa, non lo pensava minimamente.
Ma la domanda che mi pongo è la seguente:
si sarà mai reso conto effettivamente del male che mi ha fatto?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma oggi siamo proprio la ...coppia...








  mi sento esclusa.... non posso fare... ceh so, l'auto parlante dei poliziotti buono e cattivo?!??!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, mi hai ricordato una frase che mi diceva sempre mio marito.
> Quando rientrava a casa (ed io sapevo che era stato con lei)....quindi immagina in che stato mi trovava.....lui mi abbracciava e mi diceva: *devi stare estremamente tranquilla.*
> Il significato di quello parole, le ho capite solo col tempo.
> Lui in quel periodo voleva lei, non voleva rinunciare a lei, ma non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia (erano già d'accordo su questo).
> ...


Leger e poi?? cos'hai fatto tu??


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai mi spiace davvero che tu sia lontana. Ti verrei a prendere e ti accompagnerei dall'avvocato e ti aiuterei...tua cognata non ti accompagna?





Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, che ti devo dire?
> 
> *Dall'avvocato ci sono andata...da sola.Questo sarebbe l'epilogo.*
> 
> ...


care amiche...la dignità...chissà perchè le amanti dicono che la moglie non ne ha e le mogli dicono che l'amante non ne ha.Così mentre ci facciamo le seghe mentali...quelli,gli uomini,scopanopiù che mai prima.Con la moglie e con l'amante.Deliziano il loro uccello...e si sentono gli unici depositari della gioia,del piacere femminile.
E mannaggia a lei che mi disse"TU DEVI FARLO DIVENTARE MIGLIORE!!!"
Io? che c'entro io? ti piace così com'è? prenditelo...è tuo!Preferisco lasciartelo...tu lo accetti' io no! Lo accetterei! con l'accetta! per come è.Allora Io sono fuori....e voi vi godete le reciproche corna.Che arriveranno...tempo 2\3 mesi.


Cazzo!Che ci faccio io in mezzo a loro! Non è lei che si messa fra me e lui...sono IO che mi sono messa in mezzo a loro.E lui non me ne fa andare!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, mi hai ricordato una frase che mi diceva sempre mio marito.
> Quando rientrava a casa (ed io sapevo che era stato con lei)....quindi immagina in che stato mi trovava.....lui mi abbracciava e mi diceva: *devi stare estremamente tranquilla.*
> Il significato di quello parole, le ho capite solo col tempo.
> Lui in quel periodo voleva lei, non voleva rinunciare a lei, ma non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia (erano già d'accordo su questo).
> ...


sicuramente di è reso conto del bene che si è fatto. Dicendo a te di stare tranquilla tranquillizzava innanzitutto se stesso... vedi tu....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sento esclusa.... non posso fare... ceh so, l'auto parlante dei poliziotti buono e cattivo?!??!


Sei la giovane che fa il giro con ..gli esperti


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no per carità!
> Sai Persa come finirebbe?
> Come in quei film anni '80 dei Vanzina. Tersilli modello De Sica la risedurrebbe dopo l'udienza in un turbinio di abiti che volano sul pavimento e tu verresti abbandonata alla pensilina del tram post -udienza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> care amiche...la dignità...chissà perchè le amanti dicono che la moglie non ne ha e le mogli dicono che l'amante non ne ha.Così mentre ci facciamo le seghe mentali...quelli,gli uomini,scopanopiù che mai prima.Con la moglie e con l'amante.Deliziano il loro uccello...e si sentono gli unici depositari della gioia,del piacere femminile.
> E mannaggia a lei che mi disse"TU DEVI FARLO DIVENTARE MIGLIORE!!!"
> Io? che c'entro io? ti piace così com'è? prenditelo...è tuo!Preferisco lasciartelo...tu *lo accetti' io no! Lo accetterei! con l'accetta!* per come è.Allora Io sono fuori....e voi vi godete le reciproche corna.Che arriveranno...tempo 2\3 mesi.
> 
> ...
































Mi fai sorridere e poi arrabbiare.
Basta raccontanrsela. Fallo andare tu. Sai come. Fabbro, avvocato, cognata.... tutti lavorano per te. o lo farebbero se solo lo volessi.
E se la porta si chiude da dentro con la chiave e non la togli non ti serve nemmeno il fabbro.
Azione e non parole, amarax. Sei al di là di ogni recupero attuale con lui.
E sei al di là di ogni storia ch emai ti vorrai raccontare.
Lui non ti fa andare.... tu non vuoi andare.... se era un pazzo e ti violentava che facevi?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei la giovane che fa il giro con ..gli esperti








  1985 messaggi!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> care amiche...la dignità...chissà perchè le amanti dicono che la moglie non ne ha e le mogli dicono che l'amante non ne ha.Così mentre ci facciamo le seghe mentali...quelli,gli uomini,scopanopiù che mai prima.Con la moglie e con l'amante.Deliziano il loro uccello...e si sentono gli unici depositari della gioia,del piacere femminile.
> E mannaggia a lei che mi disse"TU DEVI FARLO DIVENTARE MIGLIORE!!!"
> Io? che c'entro io? ti piace così com'è? prenditelo...è tuo!Preferisco lasciartelo...tu lo accetti' io no! Lo accetterei! con l'accetta! per come è.Allora Io sono fuori....e voi vi godete le reciproche corna.Che arriveranno...tempo 2\3 mesi.
> 
> ...


Amarax ...ma che ti frega del puttanone (eh ...quando ce vo' ce vo'!) ...e pure dello sfruttatore ....scappa dalla situazione! 
CHIAMA IL FABBRO!!!! 
In alternativa sveglialo stanotte mentre lo guardi col cuscino in mano... e lo sguardo stravolto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1985 messaggi!!!!!!


Va beh ...sei l'esperta che fa il giro per aggiornare le "anziane"


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va beh ...sei l'esperta che fa il giro per aggiornare le "anziane"


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, mi hai ricordato una frase che mi diceva sempre mio marito.
> Quando rientrava a casa (ed io sapevo che era stato con lei)....quindi immagina in che stato mi trovava.....lui mi abbracciava e mi diceva: *devi stare estremamente tranquilla.*
> Il significato di quello parole, le ho capite solo col tempo.
> Lui in quel periodo voleva lei, non voleva rinunciare a lei,* ma non avrebbe mai lasciato la sua famiglia (erano già d'accordo su questo).*
> ...




*Per la serie"siamo gemelle"? estremamente no,non me lo ha mai detto...ma tranquilla sì...tante volte.Poi una volta quando io gli dissi che tradiva lei con me,ha detto che con lei è stato onesto...ha SUBITO precisato che non mi avrebbe mai lasciato.Subitnesto.Sì tanto onest pazzo??????? e lei?????che cazzo fa ? si accontenta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## Old Leger (5 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Leger e poi?? cos'hai fatto tu??


All'epoca non ho avuto la forza di fare nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

E sono andata avanti per un bel pezzo a subire......senza riuscire a reagire.

Quando si è reso conto che mi stava perdendo........è tornato (quasi) tutto alla normalità. 

Dico quasi, perchè secondo lui......tutto poteva tornare come prima.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Amarax ...ma che ti frega del puttanone (eh ...quando ce vo' ce vo'!) ...e pure dello sfruttatore ....scappa dalla situazione!
> CHIAMA IL FABBRO!!!!
> In alternativa sveglialo stanotte mentre lo guardi col cuscino in mano... e lo sguardo stravolto...


 





























grazie di esistere tu e tutte le altre.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Fai il passo successiovo.digli che da stasera drme fuori...*un pò complicato*.... e che se vuole te è te che deve riconquistare, non mantenere! Troppo facile!


...*già detto e ripetutra aspetto gli sviluppi Se non mi convince se ne va e basta.Per sempre.Se esce da quella porta non  entra più 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> All'epoca non ho avuto la forza di fare nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUINDI, RIBADISCO (visto quello che ha scritto Leger)

*AMARAX*

*CHIAMA IL FABBRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Leger: ebbé certo! tanto lui i suoi porci comodi aveva finito di farli,
perché doveva esserci qualcosa di diverso _DOPO???_
un bacio cara!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...*già detto e ripetutra aspetto gli sviluppi Se non mi convince se ne va e basta.Per sempre.Se esce da quella porta non entra più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa che sviluppi aspetti?? non ho capito ......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...*già detto e ripetutra aspetto gli sviluppi Se non mi convince se ne va e basta.Per sempre.Se esce da quella porta non entra più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' perché pensi questo che non riesci a buttarlo fuori.
Chiaro che non dico che fai una finta, che lo butti fuori per punizione, ma scontata la pena lo farai tornare... Non dico nulla di tuttociò...
Dico che come mai ti saresti immaginata di vivere la situazione che stai vivendo così non sai cosa potrai vivere in futuro e che ORA devi fare questo perché questo è quel che è giusto ORA...ma non devi considerarlo una fine, ma l'inizio di una nuova fase di vita che ti potrebbe anche sorprendere per sviluppi insperati e piacevoli (e il futuro non esclude nulla ...neppure tuo marito)  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   neeye:


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax cara....io sono l'altra e so cosa lui dice a lei e cosa le fa...per farla stare tranquilla. Ragazze, Veri, Persa, Grande, Amarax, Lager e tutte, quando scendete a Roma? Voglio sentrivi in coro.....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...*già detto e ripetutra aspetto gli sviluppi Se non mi convince se ne va e basta.Per sempre.Se esce da quella porta non entra più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti convincerà, troverai l'appiglio per dargli ancora l'ennesima possibilità...perchè ancora lo vuoi, nonostante tutto! E soprattutto NON vuoi neanche immaginarti senza di lui!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, che ti devo dire?
> 
> Ma e se ci andassimo a fare du' spaghi? Una partita a tressette? Un giro d'uncinetto?
> 
> ...


No no non mi infinocchia più.Ho già dato troppo.Non gli credo e lo sa bene.Fra l'altro quando si arrabbia( e si è arrabiato al tel) perde ancora di più credibilità ai miei occhi. Stasera gli dirò che in questi giorni ho capito che non c'è altra possibilità per noi 2.Io non posso stare con lui se non mi fido di lui.E non mi fido.E lui non riesce a darmi la forza per andare avanti.E se ne dev andare.Non ho altro da dirgli.E me ne frego delle vacanze sulla neve...e il ragalo...e i figli...e quello che può dire...Mi ama? ccccccccccccccc e chi ci crede? io no.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara....io sono l'altra e so cosa lui dice a lei e cosa le fa...per farla stare tranquilla. Ragazze, Veri, Persa, Grande, Amarax, Lager e tutte, quando scendete a Roma? Voglio sentrivi in coro.....!!!!!!!!!!


 
io potrei venire già in gennaio 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  vi aggiorno!

Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti convincerà, troverai l'appiglio per dargli ancora l'ennesima possibilità...perchè ancora lo vuoi, nonostante tutto! E soprattutto NON vuoi neanche immaginarti senza di lui!


 

No.Basta appigli..e poi ...scivola da solo....


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara....io sono l'altra e so cosa lui dice a lei e cosa le fa...per farla stare tranquilla. Ragazze, Veri, Persa, Grande, Amarax, Lager e tutte, quando scendete a Roma? Voglio sentrivi in coro.....!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ma cosa dice il tuo lui x far stare tranquilla te? come ti tiene così? come fai a credergli tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io potrei venire già in gennaio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dimmi quando e vengo anch'io....
Però io faccio quello cattivo...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In alternativa sveglialo stanotte mentre lo guardi col cuscino in mano... e lo sguardo stravolto...


 
Miiii SHINING!

WENDY TESOROOOOO 

	
	
		
		
	


	














mi fai pauraaaaaa


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma cosa dice il tuo lui x far stare tranquilla te? come ti tiene così? come fai a credergli tu?


 
sostanzialmente che tu sei una povera derelitta che senza di lui moriresti d'inedia e siccome invece LUI e l'ALTRA sono due anime e due intelligenze SUPERIORI devono avere di te pietà e quindi devono in qualche modo risparmiarti l'urto con la triste realtà...















Bacio!

P.S. Mi viene in mente che il mio mi disse (ah potere della rimozione! Questa me l'ero scordata!) che "perché mai avrebbe dovuto STUPIRE sua moglie con la richiesta di una separazione"? E io pensai, già, perché?! MITZUBISHI MI STUPISHI


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' perché pensi questo che non riesci a buttarlo fuori.
> Chiaro che non dico che fai una finta, che lo butti fuori per punizione, ma scontata la pena lo farai tornare... Non dico nulla di tuttociò...
> Dico che come mai ti saresti immaginata di vivere la situazione che stai vivendo così non sai cosa potrai vivere in futuro e che ORA devi fare questo perché questo è quel che è giusto ORA...ma non devi considerarlo una fine, ma l'inizio di una nuova fase di vita che ti potrebbe anche sorprendere per sviluppi insperati e piacevoli (e il futuro non esclude nulla ...neppure tuo marito)
> 
> ...


No persa no.Sono proprio certa che se va via è per sempre.Io caontariamente a lui sono molto rigida...Non prendo una decisione e poi cambio idea.Forse per questo ho resistito tanto.Se va via E' PER SEMPRE.Non faccio un casino inutile ai miei figli per farlo poi tornare.No


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Miiii SHINING!
> 
> WENDY TESOROOOOO
> 
> ...


Ti garantisco che POI l'invito a ...andarsene lo accetta subito!!! Prima o poi tutti si addormentano...


----------



## Old Leger (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sostanzialmente che tu sei una povera derelitta che senza di lui moriresti d'inedia e siccome invece LUI e l'ALTRA sono due anime e due intelligenze SUPERIORI devono avere di te pietà e quindi devono in qualche modo risparmiarti l'urto con la triste realtà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Già........sostanzialmente dice un sacco di bugie ad entrambe.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sostanzialmente che tu sei una povera derelitta che senza di lui moriresti d'inedia e siccome invece LUI e l'ALTRA sono due anime e due intelligenze SUPERIORI devono avere di te pietà e quindi devono in qualche modo risparmiarti l'urto con la triste realtà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no quetsa no ti prego...no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ma allora davvero devo parlare con lei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














LEI lo sa che io non voglio tenerlo qui ...che gli ho detto che O sta con me O sta con lei...che cazzo s'è dimenticata? o non vuole ricordare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> No persa no.Sono proprio certa che se va via è per sempre.Io caontariamente a lui sono molto rigida...Non prendo una decisione e poi cambio idea.Forse per questo ho resistito tanto.Se va via E' PER SEMPRE.Non faccio un casino inutile ai miei figli per farlo poi tornare.No


Ma non comprendi che è il PER SEMPRE che ti ha messa in questo strazio? Il PER SEMPRE del matrimonio ...dell'amore ...
Pensa almeno a un futuro ricco di possibilità ...anche di incontrare il tipo di "tecnici" che capitano a Bruja o Marì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un futuro sorprendente e bello alla Pane e Tulipani...


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Persiché*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non si nascondono ...non è che si possa fare granché in sala operatoria ...a meno che si creda che gli ospedali siano come quelli di Grey's anatomy e si possa consumare sesso in ascensore o nel magazzino della biancheria...


Non è che tutte le ore di un turno le fanno in sala operatoria, ci sarà pure altro, non fosse che la pausa pranzo.....  ma non è questo il punto, è cosa lui veramente ha intenzione di fare nel "voler stare con amarax"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non comprendi che è il PER SEMPRE che ti ha messa in questo strazio? Il PER SEMPRE del matrimonio ...dell'amore ...
> Pensa almeno a un futuro ricco di possibilità ...anche di incontrare il tipo di "tecnici" che capitano a Bruja o Marì...
> 
> 
> ...


Lassa perdere sto film che non è realistico!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









un bacio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no quetsa no ti prego...no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che l'altra (ma che ti frega di quella???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   vuole essere un'amante, vivere l'amore impossibile con il destino avverso ecc ...mica vuole un altro marito noioso da accudire...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> no quetsa no ti prego...no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il gesto educa piu' della parola.

Entrambi.

SBATTILO FUORI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non comprendi che è il PER SEMPRE che ti ha messa in questo strazio? Il *PER SEMPRE del matrimonio ...dell'amore ...*
> Pensa almeno a un futuro ricco di possibilità ...anche di incontrare il tipo di "tecnici" che capitano a Bruja o Marì...
> 
> 
> ...


*se avessi un solo giorno di vita davanti...bada bene* *1 solo...lo voglio senza lei nella MIA vita.Glie l'ho detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .*

*Un tecnico?bello?che sa scopare? dove si va? vengo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sostanzialmente che *tu sei una povera derelitta che senza di lui moriresti d'inedia e siccome invece LUI e l'ALTRA sono due anime e due intelligenze SUPERIORI devono avere di te pietà e quindi devono in qualche modo risparmiarti l'urto con la triste realtà...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato ...che lei ha i bambini piccoli e bisogna aspettare che siano più grandi ...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato ...che lei ha i bambini piccoli e bisogna aspettare che siano più grandi ...


...quarantenni?!... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Non è che tutte le ore di un turno le fanno in sala operatoria*, ci sarà pure altro, non fosse che la pausa pranzo..... ma non è questo il punto, è cosa lui veramente ha intenzione di fare nel "voler stare con amarax"!!!
> Bruja


no...quando lui va da lei va solo per la sala operatoria i suoi turni sono altrove.
Per il resto CENTRO...come sempre con la tua sensibilità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...quarantenni?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..almeno ...però poi non bisogna far subire un trauma ai nipotini...


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che l'altra (ma che ti frega di quella???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Parole evangeliche...... le rotture di scatole è amarax che se le deve sciroppare in virtù del fatto che solo lei è la compagna di vita (leggi : casa confortevole, pantofole, lavatura, stiratura, controllo guardaroba, cucina memorandum in caso di dimenticanze e, naturalmente tanto affetto e coccole.... eccheccavolo è rimasto con lei per quello!!!) ma....... se così non fosse, basta che lo dimostri!!! Come è affar suo....
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato ...che lei ha i bambini piccoli e bisogna aspettare che siano più grandi ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> ...quarantenni?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..almeno ...però poi non bisogna far subire un trauma ai nipotini...


Amarax nel frattempo è bella e morta... e cremata..
bacio a tutte amiche mie.
Vado dal fiscalista.
Grazie per la compagnia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Amarax nel frattempo è bella e morta... e cremata..
> bacio a tutte amiche mie.
> Vado dal fiscalista.
> Grazie per la compagnia.


No devi andare dall'avvocato!


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*crotale...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..almeno ...però poi non bisogna far subire un trauma ai nipotini...


Delle vere crotale..... benefiche!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara....io sono l'altra e so cosa lui dice a lei e cosa le fa...per farla stare tranquilla. Ragazze, Veri, Persa, Grande, Amarax, Lager e tutte, quando scendete a Roma? Voglio sentrivi in coro.....!!!!!!!!!!





Verena67 ha detto:


> io potrei venire già in gennaio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dimmi quando e vengo anch'io....
> Però io faccio quello cattivo...


EVVIVA!!!!!
Io ci sono, eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> EVVIVA!!!!!
> Io ci sono, eh!


...e componiamo il trio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Povera Fay


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax, Bruja ha centrato il problema filosofico e PErsa quello pratico.
Quest'uomo deve uscire ora dalla tua vita.
Poi, un giorno ne entrerà un'altro.
E se fosse sempre lui cambiato davvero?
Puoi escluderlo?
Ma oggi voi state trascinando questa storia, la state lacerando ,a ncorata a carri che vanno in diverse direzioni.
Se fosse finita due anni fa, forse oggi sareste di nuovo insieme e felici, lui avrebbe vissuto l'avventura e capito quel che valeva e tu l'avresti odiato, ma avresti anche apprezzato la sincerità e il rispetto.... Vuoi arrivare ai brandelli?
E' ora di parlare coi figli, amarax......


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e componiamo il trio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello è lo scopo!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amarax, Bruja ha centrato il problema filosofico e PErsa quello pratico.
> Quest'uomo deve uscire ora dalla tua vita.
> Poi, un giorno ne entrerà un'altro.
> E se fosse sempre lui cambiato davvero?
> ...


----------



## Old Otella82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amarax, Bruja ha centrato il problema filosofico e PErsa quello pratico.
> Quest'uomo deve uscire ora dalla tua vita.
> Poi, un giorno ne entrerà un'altro.
> E se fosse sempre lui cambiato davvero?
> ...


sottoscrivo.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

miiii che emozione!!!


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

Ok a gennaio vi aspetto...tutte insieme, mi raccomando, venite con le bandiere tipo quelle della pace con su scritto BASTA FAY!!!  E' una promessa va bene?  Persa sii clemente, l'altra volta ero distrutta, stavolta insomma ma...sii clemente, Veri pure tu mi raccomando...!!!


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Lui non deve fare nulla per tenermi tranquilla....il problema è la compagna, non io. Vuoi sapere cosa mi dice di lei? Che gli fa pena, che oramai è una donna al capolinea e che non può lasciarla al suo destino...ma io non gli chiedo di lasciarla, non gli chiedo nulla. La considero talmente un nonsense che....sarebbero parole sprecate....Se lei non avesse fatto scene terribili di disperazione probabilmente lui non ci tornava.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Amarax, Bruja ha centrato il problema filosofico e PErsa quello pratico.
> *Quest'uomo deve uscire ora dalla tua vita*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Dicembre 2007)

Fay!
Amarax!

Ragazze, ve lo giuro... io leggo le vostre storie, da lontano, sto buonina...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma vi giuro, sono strazianti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io vi leggo e non mi capacito di quello che leggo.

Ve lo dico col cuore eh? Perchè si percepisce bene il dolore, la disperazione, lo sconforto che avete ma... ma... è come se non riuscissi a giustificarvi tutto quello strazio solamente con quello che raccontate.
Ogni tanto mi dico... boh... mi sarò persa qualche pezzo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... ho letto qua e là, le babbuine qui darvi tutti ottimi consigli ma concordo in toto con chi dice che (magari sarà banale eh...) che voi, in realtà, NON VOLETE andare oltre.

Voi dite di voler star meglio... pregate che lo strazio finisca, invocate dio e il demonio perchè vi guariscano... ma sapete perfettamente che gli unici individui che possono davvero cambiare la vostra vita.
E secondo me, non avete nessuna intenzione di farlo.

Voi vi disperate solo perchè vorreste la vita PROPRIO COME PIACE A VOI.

Ma visto che non c'è (non ci sarà mai o non ci sarà mai più) vi tenete questa e pestate i piedi e state male.

Perchè non gli fate il funerale a quell'ideale di vita che avevate (che ormai puzza come il pesce in fondo al secchio) e ve ne inventate una nuova?
Un pelino diversa... cambiate qualche personaggio... invertitevi i ruoli... magari ne trovate una che vi attizza un pò...

Ragazze, quei personaggi che inseguite, sono morti.
E, nel peggiore dei casi, non sono proprio mai esistiti.

Mi dispiace ragazze, è davvero un dolore leggervi.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui non deve fare nulla per tenermi tranquilla....il problema è la compagna, non io. Vuoi sapere cosa mi dice di lei? Che gli fa pena, che oramai è una donna al capolinea e che non può lasciarla al suo destino...ma io non gli chiedo di lasciarla, non gli chiedo nulla. La considero talmente un nonsense che....sarebbero parole sprecate....Se lei non avesse fatto scene terribili di disperazione probabilmente lui non ci tornava.


Cara fay,
io purtroppo non sono la compagna che ti riguarda .Se lo fossi stata  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  già eri con lui da un pezzo.
Io* MI* faccio pena 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...a lui no di certo .
Credevo che lo dovevo difendere...invece mi devo difendere io da questo mondo dove tutti usano tutti...dove non si rispetta niente e nessuno...dove si tardiscono i figli figurati l'uomo o la donna che hai sposata....che è "estraneo"...non consanguneoi.
Se gli facevo pena se ne andava e basta...e se pensassi che lo dice a lei lo prenderei a morsi ...e andrei a prendere a schiaffi lei che lo crede.Ma lei non lo può credere xchè mi ha conosciuta ed ha parlato di me con l'infermiere....che stravede x me...guarda un pò...
Tutt'altra storia la mia.
Una storia da 4 sold di scopate di nascosto.... e se mi vede mio marito e se tua moglie c'incontra e il collega...e la zoccola che è e lo stronzo che è lui...
Una storia i per la quale lui non vuole perdere la sua casa,i suoi figli...la sua facciata.Forse solo questo.E a me viene da vomitare.E ha tirato la corda troppo alungo e dio oggi sono arrabiata nera....e faccio volare i piatti e ...
E mi ha perduta...e si dispera...e ....non sono più cazzi miei.
Io invito caldamente tutti gli amnti a scegliere di stare con una donna e basta.Moglie o amante non importa ...ma una. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 che schifo...


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

Cara Amarax, ci hanno accomunate, invece abbiamo due ruoli così diversi....eppure il dolore è lo stesso, forse è vero, hanno ragione qui. Cosa possiamo fare? Tu hai più chances di me di liberarti di colui che fa soffrire moglie e amante, luinasce da te, vive con te, è con te, il ruolo di amante non è facile...se lui fosse stato mio marito sarei riuscita a lasciarlo molto prima, il ruolo di amante ti vuolee sempre bella, solare, fica, impeccabile, ma quale sofferenza, quali pretese...e allora tu che puoi, mollalo!!!!! Aspetto anche te a roma, mi raccomando, ci facciamo una serata di training autogeno, ok??? Io non scherzo, metà gennaio, ok??? Due ne ospito a casa mia, altrimenti ci penso io a trovarvi un posticino ok, ma Persa è più brava di me, vi proterà in convento!!!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

*x lupa*

Parla con Fay.Io ne sono fuori.Stasera volano i piatti.Ho parlato con mia cognata.Mi ha consigliato di aspettare Natale.Io ho detto che se se ne va suboito è il miglior regalo che mi può fare...il più pulito.
No non volano i piatti.Non c'è più motivo.Saprà solo che è finita.
Ed io mi riprendo la mia vita.Voglio non pensare più a niente se lui...se lei...ma che mi frega?niente.Sono sola...Come sempre a vivere e a morire si è soli.Lo sono.Finalmente dentro di me sono sola.
Ciao lupacchiotta.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, ci hanno accomunate, invece abbiamo due ruoli così diversi....eppure il dolore è lo stesso, forse è vero, hanno ragione qui. Cosa possiamo fare? Tu hai più chances di me di liberarti di colui che fa soffrire moglie e amante, luinasce da te, vive con te, è con te, il ruolo di amante non è facile...se lui fosse stato mio marito sarei riuscita a lasciarlo molto prima, il ruolo di amante ti vuolee sempre bella, solare, fica, impeccabile, ma quale sofferenza, quali pretese...e allora tu che puoi, mollalo!!!!! Aspetto anche te a roma, mi raccomando, ci facciamo una serata di training autogeno, ok??? Io non scherzo, metà gennaio, ok??? Due ne ospito a casa mia, altrimenti ci penso io a trovarvi un posticino ok, ma Persa è più brava di me, vi proterà in convento!!!








 ho mia zia a Roma.Ci posso essere senza problemi.Zona San Tommaso d'aquino...e tu?


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Fay*

Ci hanno accomunate xchè amiamo nello stesso modo.Non chiediamo niente in cambio.Abbiamo bisogno solo di amare.Invece io ho capito che voglio anche essere amata e rispettata.Me lo merito.Mi spetta.E allora...sola.Single?Dopo che si lascia il coniuge...si è single?


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

Io in centro. Ci conto e.....se tu sarai forte e fica, lei diventerà una poveraccia ai suoi occhi...la mia carta vincente? Essere rimasta sempre me stessa, forte, sicura, non gli ho mai chiesto nulla....Sii forte, dimostraglielo, e fatti anche il Natale da sola se serve, voglio vedere lui dove va....a casa loro a Natale?


----------



## Old amarax (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Io in centro. Ci conto e.....se tu sarai forte e fica, lei diventerà una poveraccia ai suoi occhi...la mia carta vincente? Essere rimasta sempre me stessa, forte, sicura, non gli ho mai chiesto nulla....Sii forte, dimostraglielo, e fatti anche il Natale da sola se serve, voglio vedere lui dove va....a casa loro a Natale?


a me la solitudine non fa paura.Sto bene con me stessa.Sono vera. Per lui...farà quello che vuole.Non è un nemico.Anzi..dovrò imparare ad essergli amica.
Vado in stazione a prendere la figliolanza.
Bacione


----------



## MariLea (5 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara fay,
> io purtroppo non sono la compagna che ti riguarda .Se lo fossi stata
> 
> 
> ...


Io invito tutti coloro che stanno male a fare la scelta che si aspettano dagli altri, visto che questi ultimi non ne sono capaci.
Qui ve lo ripetono tutti in mille modi, ma non li volete ascoltare...
Non ne avete il coraggio neanche voi? Comprensibilissimo, per carità, allora sforzatevi di imparare a convivere con la situazione... aspettando tempi migliori che sicuramente arriveranno. Nel frattempo non distruggetevi la salute, non ne vale la pena, d'altronde è anche la vostra scelta o forse per voi il "male minore"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lui non deve fare nulla per tenermi tranquilla....il problema è la compagna, non io. *Vuoi sapere cosa mi dice di lei? Che gli fa pena, che oramai è una donna al capolinea e che non può lasciarla al suo destino.*..ma io non gli chiedo di lasciarla, non gli chiedo nulla. La considero talmente un nonsense che....sarebbero parole sprecate....Se lei non avesse fatto scene terribili di disperazione probabilmente lui non ci tornava.


In mancanza di bambini da far crescere...di nipotini da non traumatizzare e di ...gatti da non sconvolgere ...qualcosa bisogna pur dire...per tenersi tutte le comodità...


----------



## Old Otella82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, ci hanno accomunate, invece abbiamo due ruoli così diversi....eppure il dolore è lo stesso, forse è vero, hanno ragione qui. Cosa possiamo fare? *Tu hai più chances di me di liberarti di colui che fa soffrire moglie e amante, luinasce da te, vive con te, è con te, il ruolo di amante non è facile...se lui fosse stato mio marito sarei riuscita a lasciarlo molto prima, il ruolo di amante ti vuolee sempre bella, solare, fica, impeccabile, ma quale sofferenza, quali pretese...e allora tu che puoi, mollalo*!!!!! Aspetto anche te a roma, mi raccomando, ci facciamo una serata di training autogeno, ok??? Io non scherzo, metà gennaio, ok??? Due ne ospito a casa mia, altrimenti ci penso io a trovarvi un posticino ok, ma Persa è più brava di me, vi proterà in convento!!!


 
Fay, ma per piacere su. 
Non vuoiiiiiiiiiiiiiii non è che non riesci, tu non vuoiiiiiiii. non è più difficile, non vuoiiiiiiiiiii!
Non so più come dirlo, la penso come Lupa.. leggere la tua storia fay mi provoca dolore e rabbia.
La stessa cosa che fino ad ora ho provato per la storia di amarax, ma ho appena tirato un sospiro di sollievo, ho sempre fatto il tifo solo per lei, non per il suo matrimonio. 
Fay non dire che il tuo è un ruolo più difficile, non dire che non puoi, accetta la realtà mentre ti ostini a tenerti quest'uomo, anzi questi uomini, entrambi. perchè tu non lasci nè amante nè marito, e di entrambi ti lamenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fay!
> Amarax!
> 
> Ragazze, ve lo giuro... io leggo le vostre storie, da lontano, sto buonina...
> ...


O hanno forse solo paura di immaginarsela una vita diversa o un ruolo diverso ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Amarax, ci hanno accomunate, invece abbiamo due ruoli così diversi....eppure il dolore è lo stesso, forse è vero, hanno ragione qui. Cosa possiamo fare? Tu hai più chances di me di liberarti di colui che fa soffrire moglie e amante, luinasce da te, vive con te, è con te, il ruolo di amante non è facile...se lui fosse stato mio marito sarei riuscita a lasciarlo molto prima, *il ruolo di amante ti vuolee sempre bella, solare, fica, impeccabile, ma quale sofferenza, quali pretese*...e allora tu che puoi, mollalo!!!!! Aspetto anche te a roma, mi raccomando, ci facciamo una serata di training autogeno, ok??? Io non scherzo, metà gennaio, ok??? Due ne ospito a casa mia, altrimenti ci penso io a trovarvi un posticino ok, ma Persa è più brava di me, vi proterà in convento!!!


E' questo ruolo che non sai lasciare. Lui ti fa sentire bella, fica, impeccabile e sofferente... come Jo e le eroine dei libri.... ma fay, tu sei vera... e soffri davvero...
TU PUOI LASCIARLO e non dire cavolate, per cortesia! Quest'uomo ti fa torto, ti toglie tutto, ti ruba le emozioni, la vita, il tempo, i sogni... e tu che fai? lo consoli perchè DEVE stare con lei per pietà? Perchè non lascia la moglie se no gli manda il fisco? Ma che schifo di uomo è? Se fosse violento lo lasceresti? Non è violento nel corpo nè nella psicologia, ma è violento perchè ti ruba l'anima e sela rigira come gli pare. E tu lo lasci fare! Basta, fay, che schifo!!!! Basta!
Ah, un'altra cosa... non chiedi perchè sei superiore...... o perchè hai paura che ti dica che non può scegliere te ma sceglie lei e chiuda ancora? Hai paura di sentirti rifutata?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax, anche stasera?!?!
No, no, domani sarai ancora qui e non glielo avrai detto perchè è tornato tardi o c'erano i ragazzi....
Insomma, amarax, se davvero avessi capito che non è più cosa da sopportare, che meriti RISPETTO.... beh, avresti agito... ma io non vedo azione..................... ti vogliamo bene. E non sei sola. Hai noi, i figli, le amicizie, il rispetto dei colleghi.... forza amarax, azione!


----------



## Old fay (5 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax, lo facciamo in due???


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax, lo facciamo in due???




































Giuro che se lo fate..... che ne so, vi pago il soggiorno a Roma all'Hilton a entrambe! Per festeggiare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax, lo facciamo in due???


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


tu sarai il buono e quella lì (Verena!!!!) il cattivo....ma noi due siamo gemelle!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Giuro che se lo fate..... che ne so, vi pago il soggiorno a Roma all'Hilton a entrambe! Per festeggiare!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


La ola con 4" di differenza!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ola con 4" di differenza!


da paura!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu sarai il buono e quella lì (Verena!!!!) il cattivo....ma noi due siamo gemelle!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ola con 4" di differenza!





Grande82 ha detto:


> da paura!


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*

dove sei????????????????????? 

novità??????


----------



## Old amarax (6 Dicembre 2007)

*eccomi*

Sono appena tornata.Non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggervi oggi xchè il pc al lavoro non si collegava.Vi aggiorno subito.Ho parlato.Pianto tanto.Lui non stava bene...chi di voi lo ha previsto?.Sono digiuna da 48 ore xchè ho la nausea e la pressione alta.Lui mi ha fatto 2 sms da strapiangere.Sono importantissima,vitale,non può vivere senza di me.Io sto da cani.Ma con lui non ci sto più.Infatti gli ho risposto"io non ho più parole"che gli dico?più di quello che ho detto? a che serve?e che cosa posso fare più di quello che ho fatto?
Non so se stasera ci sarà il seguito.Ho bisogno di dormire.D'altra parte,stabilito che non gli credo...c'è ben poco da dire.Solo concordare che fare.Un abbraccio a tutte\i.Siete davvero preziosi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 cerca di pensare a te! e mangia qualcosa...


----------



## Old amarax (6 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax, lo facciamo in due???


Cara fay...qui siamo già in due a soffrire da cani e chissà in quante in questo momento dappertutto.I nostri amici del forum hanno ragione su tutto.Ioho deciso che nn voglio più soffrire.Ma tisembra normale piangere in metropolitana?Stare con gli occhiali scuri e fingere...fingere con tutti?Basta-Ti ho detto cosa gli ho risposto:non ho più parole.Che parlo a fare?Allora...stasera a nanna presto...anzi prestissimo e domani quando restiamo soli in casa "concordato" definitivo.
Ti abbraccio.Fai quello che è meglio per te.Per me ora...è staccare.Chiudere con lui.Almeno fra di noi per ora.Domani chiarisco ed è l'ultima volta che parlo di questo con lui.Chiudere.Mi sono arresa.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Amarax......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora no...nausea troppo forte...più tardi qauando resto sola....e magari torno qui.


----------



## Old Leger (6 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata.Non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggervi oggi xchè il pc al lavoro non si collegava.Vi aggiorno subito.Ho parlato.Pianto tanto.Lui non stava bene...chi di voi lo ha previsto?.Sono digiuna da 48 ore xchè ho la nausea e la pressione alta.Lui mi ha fatto 2 sms da strapiangere.Sono importantissima,vitale,non può vivere senza di me.Io sto da cani.Ma con lui non ci sto più.Infatti gli ho risposto"io non ho più parole"che gli dico?più di quello che ho detto? a che serve?e che cosa posso fare più di quello che ho fatto?
> Non so se stasera ci sarà il seguito.Ho bisogno di dormire.D'altra parte,stabilito che non gli credo...c'è ben poco da dire.Solo concordare che fare.Un abbraccio a tutte\i.Siete davvero preziosi...



Ti auguro che vada tutto per il meglio.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Io invito tutti coloro che stanno male a fare la scelta che si aspettano dagli altri, visto che questi ultimi non ne sono capaci.
> Qui ve lo ripetono tutti in mille modi, ma non li volete ascoltare...
> Non ne avete il coraggio neanche voi? Comprensibilissimo, per carità, allora sforzatevi di imparare a convivere con la situazione... aspettando tempi migliori che sicuramente arriveranno. Nel frattempo non distruggetevi la salute, non ne vale la pena, d'altronde è anche la vostra scelta o forse per voi il "male minore"


Carissima,
mi hai fatto venire in mente il concetto del libero arbitrio...scegliere...machhè.Scelgono di stare bene con 2 storie parallele...io la mia riga la strappo,la straccio....se ne tiene una sola.La più giovane...va bene così.Io mi riposo.Sai quante camicie in meno da stirare nella settimana?quanti calzini in meno da stender,accoppiare,stirare?Io ho scelto.La mia salute è anche troppo andata fra pressione e batticuore...ho dato.Anche troppo per il dolore e la disperazione che ne ho avuto.Ha mandato tutto a puttane.Gli ho detto proprio così.
Un bacione


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Carissima,
> mi hai fatto venire in mente il concetto del libero arbitrio...scegliere...machhè.Scelgono di stare bene con 2 storie parallele...io la mia riga la strappo,la straccio....se ne tiene una sola.La più giovane...va bene così.Io mi riposo.Sai quante camicie in meno da stirare nella settimana?quanti calzini in meno da stender,accoppiare,stirare?Io ho scelto.La mia salute è anche troppo andata fra pressione e batticuore...ho dato.Anche troppo per il dolore e la disperazione che ne ho avuto.Ha mandato tutto a puttane.Gli ho detto proprio così.
> Un bacione


Brava,prendi la forza che è in te (guarda che ne hai più di quanto pensi) e procedi determinata per la scelta che ti farà stare meglio... In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono appena tornata.Non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggervi oggi xchè il pc al lavoro non si collegava.Vi aggiorno subito.Ho parlato.Pianto tanto.*Lui non stava bene*...chi di voi lo ha previsto?.Sono digiuna da 48 ore xchè ho la nausea e la pressione alta.Lui mi ha fatto 2 sms da strapiangere.Sono importantissima,vitale,non può vivere senza di me.Io sto da cani.Ma con lui non ci sto più.Infatti gli ho risposto"io non ho più parole"che gli dico?più di quello che ho detto? a che serve?e che cosa posso fare più di quello che ho fatto?
> Non so se stasera ci sarà il seguito.Ho bisogno di dormire.D'altra parte,stabilito che non gli credo...c'è ben poco da dire.Solo concordare che fare.Un abbraccio a tutte\i.Siete davvero preziosi...


Quando mi dicono "io non sto bene" l'unica risposta che mi viene è  "Vaffanculo, perchè, io sto bene?"
Insomma, amarax, questo per dirti che devi fregartene di come lui sta o meno e di cosa pensa. E lavorare per te. Perchè passi la nausea e la disperazione. 
Stabilite insime il piano d'azione? Lui non prenderà decisioni e ti complicherà le cose. Farà sì che tu rimandi ancora. E ancora. E ancora.
Allora domani arriva con un foglio scritto, con tutto quello che c'è da fare: parlare ai figli, andare via (lui) subito (parla con la sorella, magari lo ospita un paio di giorni, mentre cerca un residence, oppure se ne va in albergo, basta che sia subito), fare le valigie (lui, mentre tu esci a prendere un aperitivo con amiche), andare dall'avvocato.
Spiazzalo e spiazzati, prepare il piano d'azione e sbattiglielo sul muso. Man mano che ne parlate traccia una linea sopra. Soffrirà ma sarà sempre troppo poco rispetto a quello che soffri tu. 
E mangia, che se domani svieni non si conclude nulla  di nuovo!


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*

Non è una guerra contro di lui.... è un modo di ritrovare la tua pace e la tua salute.
Alla fine, per assurdo questo stacco potrebbe davvero fargli caoire cosa sta perdenbdo e fra qualche tempo te lo ritroverai a Canossa!!!  Ma se accadrà l'ombra dell'altra sarà davvero spazzata via....
E' bene che si tenga la manciata di mosche che ha tanto voluto trattenere, ora saprà anche lui cosa sia il pagare le proprie scelte e tu ne uscirai con un rinnovato senso del tuo valore.
Lui deve rivedere i suoi conti e deve anche saldarli.... e tu in questo modo potrai davvero decidere cosa fare, e per una volta sarà lui a dover preoccuparsi di cosa hai in testa tu, dopo tante volte in cui tu era costretta a fare lo stesso nei suoi confronti.
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (6 Dicembre 2007)

*bruja*

Non sono pienamente daccordo Bruja, al mio amante è accaduto che con lei si fossero lasciati per 5 mesi e poi lei è tornata e....a parte il primo momento in cui mi ha liquidata..diciamo, poi è tornato, io non sono un ricordo, anzi...e non sono affatto una manciata di mosche per lui, forse io sono diversa dall'amantucola del marito di amarx, ok, ma non sempre accade così, che tornino si, sempre, sempre, ma che l'altra resti poi un lontano ricordo non so. E' su questo che ho dei dubbi. Alberoni dice che la rinuncia amorosa fa molto male, soprattutto se altruistica, cristallizza, congela i sentimenti, ti ritrovi a vivere di nuovo in casa con tua moglie o tuo marito ma sei morto dentro. Io non credo ai recuperi, credo purtroppo alle cristallizzazioni, se Amarx accetta resteranno così per sempre. Contenta lei, la moglie del mio amante ci vive di rendita da 18 anni oramai.


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Non sono pienamente daccordo Bruja, al mio amante è accaduto che con lei si fossero lasciati per 5 mesi e poi lei è tornata e....a parte il primo momento in cui mi ha liquidata..diciamo, poi è tornato, io non sono un ricordo, anzi...e non sono affatto una manciata di mosche per lui, forse io sono diversa dall'amantucola del marito di amarx, ok, ma non sempre accade così, che tornino si, sempre, sempre, ma che l'altra resti poi un lontano ricordo non so. E' su questo che ho dei dubbi. Alberoni dice che la rinuncia amorosa fa molto male, soprattutto se altruistica, cristallizza, congela i sentimenti, ti ritrovi a vivere di nuovo in casa con tua moglie o tuo marito ma sei morto dentro. Io non credo ai recuperi, credo purtroppo alle cristallizzazioni, se Amarx accetta resteranno così per sempre. Contenta lei, la moglie del mio amante ci vive di rendita da 18 anni oramai.


Scusa Fay, ma quello che vive di rendita mi pare proprio il tuo amante... piccolo investimento con ognuna di voi... vedi intanto che le altre gli rendono al 100% da quasi 20 anni e forse tu farai altrettanto... un vero investitore direi...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Scusa Fay, ma quello che vive di rendita mi pare proprio il tuo amante... piccolo investimento con ognuna di voi... vedi intanto che le altre gli rendono al 100% da quasi 20 anni e forse tu farai altrettanto... un vero investitore direi...


E' ora che anche fay divenga una buona investitrice....ma con un TIR!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

rendetevi conto solo di una cosa... e cioè che alla fine... ma proprio alla fine... per situazioni come quelle di amarax e fay, molta gente metterebbe la firma...
che qualcuno provi a dirmi che ho torto e lo fulmino all'istante.


----------



## MariLea (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> rendetevi conto solo di una cosa... e cioè che alla fine... ma proprio alla fine... per situazioni come quelle di amarax e fay, molta gente metterebbe la firma...
> che qualcuno provi a dirmi che ho torto e lo fulmino all'istante.


non ho capito bene per poterti dare torto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che metterebbero la firma per essere al posto di fay o amarax?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




o averle come amante o moglie?


----------



## Old Angel (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> rendetevi conto solo di una cosa... e cioè che alla fine... ma proprio alla fine... per situazioni come quelle di amarax e fay, molta gente metterebbe la firma...
> che qualcuno provi a dirmi che ho torto e lo fulmino all'istante.


E te credo un mini Harem e per di più devono mantenerne una sola


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Non sono pienamente daccordo Bruja, al mio amante è accaduto che con lei si fossero lasciati per 5 mesi e poi lei è tornata e....a parte il primo momento in cui mi ha liquidata..diciamo, poi è tornato, io non sono un ricordo, anzi...e non sono affatto una manciata di mosche per lui, forse io sono diversa dall'amantucola del marito di amarx, ok, ma non sempre accade così, che tornino si, sempre, sempre, ma che l'altra resti poi un lontano ricordo non so. E' su questo che ho dei dubbi. Alberoni dice che la rinuncia amorosa fa molto male, soprattutto se altruistica, cristallizza, congela i sentimenti, ti ritrovi a vivere di nuovo in casa con tua moglie o tuo marito ma sei morto dentro. Io non credo ai recuperi, credo purtroppo alle cristallizzazioni, se Amarx accetta resteranno così per sempre. Contenta lei, la moglie del mio amante ci vive di rendita da 18 anni oramai.


 
Mi pare che la sola cosa cristallizzata sia che lui ha scorazzato fra voi due senza grossi problemi... e che le pene d'amore siano prerogativa della parte femminile cioè voi due.  Quanto al vivere di rendita.... nel senso lato della parola qualunque moglie dovrebbe vivere di rendita dell'affetto del marito, se lo sono promessi davanti all'altare. Se invece ti riferisci alla parte patrimoniale... è cosa individuale e non sempre influisce in queste cose.  
Il buon Alberoni teorizza, e qualunque rinuncia fa male, non sarebbe una rinuncia diversamente, ma deve essere una rinuncia.... i ritorni di fiamma o all'ovile sono come i tentati suicidi, più richieste di attenzione che vera voglia di farla finita.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Brava,prendi la forza che è in te (guarda che ne hai più di quanto pensi) e procedi determinata per la scelta che ti farà stare meglio... In bocca al lupo!


Grazie mailea.Sono forte lo so.Prendo schiaffi dalla vita da quanto io possa ricordare...avevo5 anni.Quindi una piccola Ercole.Ma le mie 7 fatiche le ho fatte.
Crepi...il lupo!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è una guerra contro di lui.... è un modo di ritrovare la tua pace e la tua salute.
> Alla fine, per assurdo questo stacco potrebbe davvero fargli caoire cosa sta perdenbdo e fra qualche tempo te lo ritroverai a Canossa!!! Ma se accadrà l'ombra dell'altra sarà davvero spazzata via....
> E' bene che si tenga *la manciata di mosche* che ha tanto voluto trattenere, ora saprà anche lui cosa sia il pagare le proprie scelte e tu ne uscirai con un rinnovato senso del tuo valore.
> Lui deve rivedere i suoi conti e deve anche saldarli.... e tu in questo modo potrai davvero decidere cosa fare, e *per una volta sarà lui a dover preoccuparsi di cosa hai in testa tu, dopo tante volte in cui tu era costretta a fare lo stesso nei suoi confronti.*
> Bruja















fay ha detto:


> Non sono pienamente daccordo Bruja, al mio amante è accaduto che con lei si fossero lasciati per 5 mesi e poi lei è tornata e....a parte il primo momento in cui mi ha liquidata..diciamo,* poi è tornato*, io non sono un ricordo, anzi...e non sono affatto una manciata di mosche per lui,* forse io sono diversa dall'amantucola del marito di amarx, ok,* ma non sempre accade così, che tornino si, sempre, sempre, ma che l'altra resti poi un lontano ricordo non so. E' su questo che ho dei dubbi. *Alberoni dice che la rinuncia amorosa fa molto male, soprattutto se altruistica, cristallizza, congela i sentimenti, ti ritrovi a vivere di nuovo in casa con tua moglie o tuo marito ma sei morto dentro. Io non credo ai recuperi, credo purtroppo alle cristallizzazioni, se Amarx accetta resteranno così* per sempre. Contenta lei, la moglie del mio amante ci vive di rendita da 18 anni oramai.


 
Carissime,
io non so se lei è una manciata di mosche per lui.So che io lo lascio con unpugno di mosche in mano...di me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo amo da morire ma non voglio morire.Se non reagisce come io mi aspetto non è l'uomo che voglio al mio fianco nonostante lo ami.
Così....chiuso.
Sono sveglia dallle 4....ma vi sembra normale? No non lo è.
Dunque....per ciò che riguarda la cristallizzazione....sapete xchè non gli ho mai imposto di chiudere?(ammesso che lui avrebbe acconsentito ovviamente....)xchè non volevo in lui un solo rimpianto.Pensavo finirà...avrà rimorsi....ma lei sarà cancellata dalla sua mente,dal suo cuore.In effetti l'epilogo della mia storia è iniziato a settembre e covava da agosto da quando non volevo andare in vacanza con lui....è tempo di chiudere.Non cambierà mai niente.Per finta non posso cacciarlo.Dev'essere vero.Non faccio un casino con i ragazzi x poi farlo tornare.Altro capo saldo nella mia testa.

Cmq lui di *altruistico credo non conosca nemmeno il significato.Scherzi fay?2 anni e 1\2...*i sentimenti per lei se li tenesse per quanto campa.Io voglio quell'amantucola 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  fuori dalla mia vita.Mi fa...schifo.
Fra un pò è 1 anno dalla famosa telefonta-omicidio che mi fece...devo rinascere per allora.
Un bacio


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> rendetevi conto solo di una cosa... e cioè che alla fine... ma proprio alla fine... per situazioni come quelle di amarax e fay, molta gente metterebbe la firma...
> che qualcuno provi a dirmi che ho torto e lo fulmino all'istante.


??????????????????????????io ne farei a meno con un piacere enorme!!Credi che questo che vivo mi faccia sentire più viva? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 No ! dai Anna... spiegati meglio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara fay...qui siamo già in due a soffrire da cani e chissà in quante in questo momento dappertutto.I nostri amici del forum hanno ragione su tutto.Ioho deciso che nn voglio più soffrire.Ma tisembra normale piangere in metropolitana?Stare con gli occhiali scuri e fingere...fingere con tutti?Basta-Ti ho detto cosa gli ho risposto:non ho più parole.Che parlo a fare?Allora...stasera a nanna presto...anzi prestissimo e domani quando restiamo soli in casa "concordato" definitivo.
> Ti abbraccio.Fai quello che è meglio per te.Per me ora...è staccare.Chiudere con lui.Almeno fra di noi per ora.Domani chiarisco ed è l'ultima volta che parlo di questo con lui.Chiudere.*Mi sono arresa*.


Direi il contrario! Ti sei stancata di arrenderti.
Se ho capito bene oggi ci dirai. E vorrei sentirti perchè sono a pezzi anche io oggi e magari sentire qualcuno che ce la fa mi fa stare meglio. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ??????????????????????????io ne farei a meno con un piacere enorme!!Credi che questo che vivo mi faccia sentire più viva?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intendevo dire che siete tutte e due nella condizione di poter scegliere di stare anche da sole. pensavo alla storia di frastornata. ecco, lei non è nemmeno libera di scegliere. voi sì. tutto qua.
lo so che nemmeno tu e fay siete da invidiare... ma nel vostro caso dipende solo da voi. nessuno vi picchia per costringervi a stare dove siete.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

*1 giorno di ferie*

Sono a casa.
Lui è uscito.
Non ho avuto il tempo  di parlare.L'ho ignorato...e lui....niente.Bacetto sulla guancia ed è uscito.
Non ha capito.Come al solito.
Oggi addobbo l'albero da sola....e nemmeno capirà.
Superficiale.O menefreghista.O non vuole sentrsi dire quello che sa gli dirò.
Quello che non sa è che i capelli che cadono copiosi nel lavandino sono il segno che devo chiudere. Perchè non posso permettergli di vedere altro di me.Pudore dei miei anni,del mio dolore.dei miei anni.
Quando ci siamo sposati pensavo fosse per sempre.Invece è finita.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> intendevo dire che siete tutte e due nella condizione di poter scegliere di stare anche da sole. pensavo alla storia di frastornata. ecco, lei non è nemmeno libera di scegliere. voi sì. tutto qua.
> lo so che nemmeno tu e fay siete da invidiare... ma nel vostro caso dipende solo da voi. *nessuno vi picchia per costringervi a stare dove siete*.


No...questo no.Per fortuna no.Ma forse è cmq una violenza da combattere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Buon lavoro.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono a casa.
> Lui è uscito.
> Non ho avuto il tempo di parlare.L'ho ignorato...e lui....niente.Bacetto sulla guancia ed è uscito.
> Non ha capito.Come al solito.
> ...


Hia ragione, è ora di chiudere. Non devi permettergli di ferti soffrire oltre. Gli hai dato una seconda possibilità che non è stato in grado di gestire, di comprendere, ora devi pensare a te stessa.
P.S. Non aspetterti che capisca questi segnali, sono troppo "sottili" per una persona che non riesce neppure a capire il male che sta facendo e la sofferenza che sta provocando


----------



## Old Angel (7 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax, secondo te cosa dovrebbe fare lui per ridarti fiducia?


----------



## Old camilla (7 Dicembre 2007)

*??????*

Ciao Amarax,
scusa ma forse io mi sono persa o non ho ben compreso, pensavo che tu avessi deciso di mandarlo direttamente a quel paese senza ulteriori discussioni o argomentazioni adesso invece leggo *“Non ho avuto il tempo di parlare.L'ho ignorato...e lui....niente.Bacetto sulla guancia ed è uscito” *…,quello che non capisco è: di cos’altro vuoi/volete parlare?!?!?!?Cosa ti aspetti che ti dica ? la solita solfa del “sei la donna della mia vita” , “non posso stare senza di te” “l’altra non è mai esistita”e altre minchiate varie alle quali, seppur fossero vere, tu non riesci più a credere? e quindi ti chiedo di cos’altro vuoi parlare con lui?
Invece di addobbare l’albero preparati/gli un bel regalo da mettere sotto l’albero …ti fai accompagnare da un’amica da un avvocato, gli fai inviare la lettera di convocazione presso lo studio legale e via …il resto verrà da se!!!!
AMARAX AGISCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ti abbraccio forte,
camilla


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Amarax, secondo te cosa dovrebbe fare lui per ridarti fiducia?


 
Caro Angel è tardi.Non può più fare niente.Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Chiudere.Se era vero che amava me.Non si possono amare due donne così diverse.Io che non riesco ad offendere nessuno in opposizione ad una donna che offende...uccide.No.Avrebbe potuto fare.Non lo ha fatto ed ha perso me.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

camilla ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax,
> scusa ma forse io mi sono persa o non ho ben compreso, pensavo che tu avessi deciso di mandarlo direttamente a quel paese senza ulteriori discussioni o argomentazioni adesso invece leggo *“Non ho avuto il tempo di parlare.L'ho ignorato...e lui....niente.Bacetto sulla guancia ed è uscito” *…,quello che non capisco è: di cos’altro vuoi/volete parlare?!?!?!?Cosa ti aspetti che ti dica ? la solita solfa del “sei la donna della mia vita” , “non posso stare senza di te” “l’altra non è mai esistita”e altre minchiate varie alle quali, seppur fossero vere, tu non riesci più a credere? e quindi ti chiedo di cos’altro vuoi parlare con lui?
> Invece di addobbare l’albero preparati/gli un bel regalo da mettere sotto l’albero …ti fai accompagnare da un’amica da un avvocato, gli fai inviare la lettera di convocazione presso lo studio legale e via …il resto verrà da se!!!!
> AMARAX AGISCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Gli voglio  solo dire che con me ha chiuso e stabilire cosa fare.Non ne avevo voglia nè ci sarebbe stato il tempo.Le manfrine...non le voglio sentire.Qualcuno ha detto che la moglie non vuole vedere.Sarà che io non mi sento più moglie vedo,stravedo,prevedo.E ho ragione sempre.Lui non ha ammesso che sta ancora o di nuovo con lei.E' convinto che io sto "tranquilla" per questo bacetto e via stamane....soprattutto avendomi scritto quelle belle parole...E' sincero solo per quello che riguarda i suoi figli.Non li vuole perdere nel quotidiano.Forse da qui la causa delle bugie che dice.Forse.ma non mi interessa più.Offende,non la mia dignità(sapete come la penso in merito) ma la mia intelligenza.Lo sono.E quella non lo permetto a nessuno.
Tu come stai?
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hia ragione, è ora di chiudere. Non devi permettergli di ferti soffrire oltre. Gli hai dato una seconda possibilità che non è stato in grado di gestire, di comprendere, ora devi pensare a te stessa.
> P.S. Non aspetterti che capisca questi segnali, sono troppo "sottili" per una persona che non riesce neppure a capire il male che sta facendo e la sofferenza che sta provocando


Una bastonata allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  iù chiara di così...no.Lo capirà.Benissimo.E non c'è altro da fare a questo punto.Di possibilità ne ha avute ben più di 2... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ora basta.
Bacione


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Caro Angel è tardi.Non può più fare niente.Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Chiudere.Se era vero che amava me.*Non si possono amare due donne così diverse.*Io che non riesco ad offendere nessuno in opposizione ad una donna che offende...uccide.No.Avrebbe potuto fare.Non lo ha fatto ed ha perso me.


Secondo me non si possono amare 2 persone e basta!!!


----------



## Old Angel (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Caro Angel è tardi.Non può più fare niente.Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Chiudere.Se era vero che amava me.Non si possono amare due donne così diverse.Io che non riesco ad offendere nessuno in opposizione ad una donna che offende...uccide.No.Avrebbe potuto fare.Non lo ha fatto ed ha perso me.


Si lo so, ma sai non ti vedo decisissima, cioè conosco questa situazione quando sei sola fai il diavolo a 4 quando c'è lui ti sciogli e non sai dire di no.
Il fatto che se non erro loro lavorano insieme e lui come potrebbe dimostrarti che è tutto finito? comunque penso non sia semplice interrompere una relazione da un giorno all'altro con uno schiocco di dita specialmente a queste condizioni.


----------



## Old camilla (7 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax....*



amarax ha detto:


> Gli voglio solo dire che con me ha chiuso e stabilire cosa fare.Non ne avevo voglia nè ci sarebbe stato il tempo.Le manfrine...non le voglio sentire.Qualcuno ha detto che la moglie non vuole vedere.Sarà che io non mi sento più moglie vedo,stravedo,prevedo.E ho ragione sempre.Lui non ha ammesso che sta ancora o di nuovo con lei.E' convinto che io sto "tranquilla" per questo bacetto e via stamane....soprattutto avendomi scritto quelle belle parole...E' sincero solo per quello che riguarda i suoi figli.Non li vuole perdere nel quotidiano.Forse da qui la causa delle bugie che dice.Forse.ma non mi interessa più.Offende,non la mia dignità(sapete come la penso in merito) ma la mia intelligenza.Lo sono.E quella non lo permetto a nessuno.
> Tu come stai?
> Un abbraccio


Tesoro allora digli che *con te ha chiuso* ma non con le parole, solo con i fatti! Faglielo comunicare dall’avvocato e il da farsi lo devi decidere solo tu non insieme!!!!
Per una volta si subisca le conseguenze delle tue decisioni, delle tue azioni e che se ne vada a cag…  lui e le sue lacrimucce!!!! Guarda che io e te abitiamo vicino ho la macchina e se solo mi dai l’ok prendo un permesso in ufficio
 vengo a prenderti e ti ci accompagno io dall’avvocato..…..adesso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S a me le cose vanno meglio grazie.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si lo so, ma sai non ti vedo decisissima, cioè conosco questa situazione quando sei sola fai il diavolo a 4 quando c'è lui ti sciogli e non sai dire di no.
> *Il fatto che se non erro loro lavorano insieme e lui come potrebbe dimostrarti che è tutto finito?* comunque penso non sia semplice interrompere una relazione da un giorno all'altro con uno schiocco di dita specialmente a queste condizioni.


Premesso che non so quanti anni abbiano Amarax e suo marito e che non conosco le loro condizioni di vita/economiche. Ma riscontrata la difficoltà di chiudere la storia con l'amante in quanto collega il marito avrebbe potuto cercare di cambiare lavoro. Certo un sacrificio pesante ma magari avrebbe contribuito a salvare il suo matrimonio. Invece si è tenuto il suo posto di lavoro, vuole tenere a sè la moglie, vuole fare il padre e perchè no, divertirsi anche con l'amante. Ma quello che vogliono gli altri quest'uomo se l'è mai chiesto?


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Gli voglio solo dire che con me ha chiuso e stabilire cosa fare.Non ne avevo voglia nè ci sarebbe stato il tempo.Le manfrine...non le voglio sentire.Qualcuno ha detto che la moglie non vuole vedere.Sarà che io non mi sento più moglie vedo,stravedo,prevedo.E ho ragione sempre.
> Visto che hai ragione sai che non ci sarà ripresa....
> Lui non ha ammesso che sta ancora o di nuovo con lei.E' convinto che io sto "tranquilla" per questo bacetto e via stamane....soprattutto avendomi scritto quelle belle parole...
> Quindi è un assoluto menefreghista, non gli importa un fico di cme stai e non ci pensa neppure lontanamente a crearti intorno un po' di serenità.... i suo bacetti se li infili dove meglio possono fare effetto!!!E' sincero solo per quello che riguarda i suoi figli.Non li vuole perdere nel quotidiano.Forse da qui la causa delle bugie che dice.Forse.
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

*cambio avatar per il S.Natale*

Il mio titti è cambiato per il Natale imminente.Vorrebbe gioire per il Natale

Il suo ed il mio cuore vogliono una pausa...anche il mio stomaco.
Non riesco ad ingoiare.Di nuovo.Come 2 anni e 1\2 fa.

Devo prendere una pausa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me il Natale ha sempre portato un pò di malinconia.Quest'anno poi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non sa che non mangio da 3 giorni.Nè lo devo sapere.Mi ha visto in forma.Nessuna lacrima con lui...ma che tristezza.Non vede più lontano del suo naso.
Va a lavorare. Glie lo dico per telefono?

O domani che siamo soli?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Il mio titti è cambiato per il Natale imminente.Vorrebbe gioire per il Natale
> 
> Il suo ed il mio cuore vogliono una pausa...anche il mio stomaco.
> Non riesco ad ingoiare.Di nuovo.Come 2 anni e 1\2 fa.
> ...


Ora, per sms.
Finita.
Stanotte dorme fuori.
E stasera mangi. Fallo per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Il mio titti è cambiato per il Natale imminente.Vorrebbe gioire per il Natale
> 
> Il suo ed il mio cuore vogliono una pausa...anche il mio stomaco.
> Non riesco ad ingoiare.Di nuovo.Come 2 anni e 1\2 fa.
> ...


Vedi l'aspetto positivo: immagina come saresti messa se in questi due anni ti fossi scofanata pasta al forno, melanzane e gattò?


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja;144083[COLOR=blue ha detto:
			
		

> Visto che hai ragione sai che non ci sarà ripresa....[/COLOR]
> *Quindi è un assoluto menefreghista, non gli importa un fico di cme stai e non ci pensa neppure lontanamente a crearti intorno un po' di serenità*.... i suo bacetti se li infili dove meglio possono fare effetto!!!Dubito che sia anche un padre tanto oppresso da questa p roblematica... se tu stai buona lui nondeve faticare o preoccuparso di vederli quando lo stabilisce l'affido condiviso... e* come vedi ha ammesso che la "collega" orizzontale la vede eccome*!!*Offende la tua dignità, manca di rispetto alla tua immagine pubblica e privata ed è così convinto di poterti manipolare che se ne fotte di preoccuparsi!!!*
> Tuo marito è un esemplare perfetto di paraculo esistenziale!
> La migliore cosa che puoi fare è fargli avere una lettera di convocazione dall'avvocato e quando ti chiederà spiegazioni tu dirai solo che le menzogne, le inutili bugie e le prese in giro sono merce che va bene per un cialtrone come lui e per la sua degna sciupaletti! E non dare altro seguito verbale.... tutto è deferito all'avvocato! Vediamo quanto sarà sereno quando rivedrà la sua "collega" di materasso. Non puoi neppure immaginare quanto romperai le uova ad entrambi e quanto lui non saprà più quale sia il punto su cui fare forza perchè si troverà a camminare sulle sabbie mobili della sua insipienza!
> Bruja


 
Non ho la forza di affrontarlo...di dovermi preoccupare dei ragazzi.
Non oggi.In strada c'erano le luci del Natale...simboli dappertutto.E ricordo che a Natale scorso gli dissi...mentre ero fra le sue braccia <il prossimo Natale non saremo insieme....>.Sarà vero.
Ma stanotte lavora.
Una pausa.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Premesso che non so quanti anni abbiano Amarax e suo marito e che non conosco le loro condizioni di vita/economiche. Ma riscontrata la difficoltà di chiudere la storia con l'amante in quanto collega il marito avrebbe potuto cercare di cambiare lavoro. Certo un sacrificio pesante ma magari avrebbe contribuito a salvare il suo matrimonio. Invece si è tenuto il suo posto di lavoro, vuole tenere a sè la moglie, vuole fare il padre e perchè no, divertirsi anche con l'amante. Ma quello che vogliono gli altri quest'uomo se l'è mai chiesto?


 
Io 51 lui a giorni 54.
Non può cambiare lavoro.
Non è riuscito a chiuedere con lei.
Forse la loro storia è più importante di quanto lui stesso non abbia capito e cerca di far contente entrambe...con il risultato opposto.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si lo so, ma sai non ti vedo decisissima, cioè conosco questa situazione quando sei sola fai il diavolo a 4 quando c'è lui ti sciogli e non sai dire di no.
> Il fatto che se non erro loro lavorano insieme e lui come potrebbe dimostrarti che è tutto finito? comunque penso non sia semplice interrompere una relazione da un giorno all'altro con uno schiocco di dita specialmente a queste condizioni.


Lavorano insiele solo 1 giorno la settimana.

Certo da un giorno all'altro non si può chiudere...io ci ho messo 2 anni e più.

Quando sono sola sono libera da lui e vengono fuori tutti i miei pensieri.

Ma lui c'è poco.per il lavoro che fa e le scopate a casa ci starà...2\3  ore e la notte.
Se fa il pomeriggio ci vediamo per la cena...
Stasera sono sola.
Ne avevo proprio bisogno.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Io 51 lui a giorni 54.
> Non può cambiare lavoro.
> Non è riuscito a chiuedere con lei.
> Forse la loro storia è più importante di quanto lui stesso non abbia capito e cerca di far contente entrambe...con il risultato opposto.


Forse, molto più semplicemente, non ne ha voglia.
cosa facevi da bambina se volevi giocare con una bambola nuova ma anche con una vecchia? Creavi una storia per giocare con entrambe,no? E se nel giocare una si strattonava o rompeva un pò non te ne preoccupavi molto... stavi solo giocando....


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ora, per sms.
> Finita.
> Stanotte dorme fuori.
> E stasera mangi. Fallo per i tuoi figli.


Per sms...è un'idea.Almeno sa cosa lo aspetta al ritorno
Provo a cenare.Mia figlia si sta facendo la doccia.Lui in 10 min esce.Ed io vado a nanna.
Ciao specialissima donna...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Per sms...è un'idea.Almeno sa cosa lo aspetta al ritorno
> Provo a cenare.Mia figlia si sta facendo la doccia.Lui in 10 min esce.Ed io vado a nanna.
> Ciao specialissima donna...


Ciao bellissima.
Io nel fine settimana non penso di connettermi.
Ora vado a casetta.
Cerca di stare bene, per te, per i figli.
Mangia e respira e fai un bagno caldo e coccolati ed esci a far spese natalizie...magari con la figlia e mentre camminate le spieghi cosa accade alla vostra vita. Da qualche parte devi iniziare....
Ama, un bell'sms dopo 5 minuti che è uscito e poi chiudi a chiave, con le chiavi dentro. E domani lo fai entrare mentre tu esci e gli dici di fare la valigia. Insomma, decidi tu. Ora tocca a lui adattarsi alle conseguenze.....
Ti abbraccio forte forte forte.....


----------



## Old amarax (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi l'aspetto positivo: immagina come saresti messa se in questi due anni ti fossi scofanata pasta al forno, melanzane e gattò?








  Certamente la linea l'ho ritrovata da un pezzo....è un aspetto positivo senz'altro.
Ma "come" l'ho ritrovata....stendiamo un velo pietoso 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .
E' appena uscito.
Bacetto e via.
Mi sfugge è chiaro.
Starà aspettando che mi passa.
Non sa che non passa...


----------



## Bruja (8 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> Certamente la linea l'ho ritrovata da un pezzo....è un aspetto positivo senz'altro.
> Ma "come" l'ho ritrovata....stendiamo un velo pietoso
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che non lo sà..... non lo crede perchè tu NON mandi i segnali giusti. Lui sa solo che può giostrare, tanto tu Natale, Capodanno, Epifania.... là stai, poi saranno altre feste, i compleanni etc.... smagrisci, ti farà anche bene ma è una specie di piccola consunzione!
La vita è la tua e puoi fare come meglio pensi sia per te... la sola via per sfilargli le sue strategie e le sue tattiche è cambiargli il terreno di confronto. E sai che il solo modo e non farlo adagiare sulle tue, poer lui, certe debolezze.
Amarax io oltre non vado perchè mi sembrerebbe di avere l'insistenza che si ha per una persona che non vuole quello che dice di volere. 
Vedi tu, tieniti la tua situazione in stallo, accetta che lui non farà una piega e che l'altra non avrà un motivo al mondo per prenderti in considerazione... che le cambia??
Non sò che altro dirti.... anzi una cosa te la posso dire.... quando IO non sapevo come meglio muovermi perchè mi si diceva una cosa e se ne faceva un'altra, era proprio un Natale di qualche anno fa, al mattino mi sono alzata, ho preparato il pranzo, apparachiato con tutta la dovizia dovuta ad una tavola natalizia ed alle 11,45 mi sono vestita, sono uscita ed ho piantato tutto e tutti, e lui a dare una spiegazione..... sono tornata alle 16,30 imperturbabile, e non puoi immaginare quanto solo questo gesto abbia smosso le acque.... da lì è partito un vero ribaltamento, anche perchè ho detto che quello era il primo "debole" segnaledi altri ben maggiori!!! Quando si vuole fare delle scelte che configgono i puntelli sulle sensibilità altrui si deve essere pronti a pagarne lo scotto. Io parlo poco di me.... ma spero che questa mia confidenza ti possa aiutare....... è il quotidiano, specie se pubblico, che "supporta" il resto, tutto il resto, ed a volte basta DIMOSTRARE che si fa sul serio per essere presa sul serio!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old bubina50 (10 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Certamente la linea l'ho ritrovata da un pezzo....è un aspetto positivo senz'altro.
> Ma "come" l'ho ritrovata....stendiamo un velo pietoso
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sa invece che passerà, lo sa , sa che lo ami, sa che non puoi fare nulla per i ragazzi che non hai voluto coinvolgere e non vuoi che sappiano, non capisce che soffri e aspetta.
PENSA ALLA MIA STORIA...sono 5 anni che soffrò ed io ho coinvolto i figli, ho fatto la separazione e sono ancora qui, non cambia nulla.
La relazione con "l'altra" è troppo importante, altrimente la forza di chiudere l'avrebbe trovata.
Fai male solo a te, credimi, io ne so qualcosa.
Neanch'io riesco ad estirparlo dal cuore, ma lei è più importante.
Lui non ti ama, di questo puoi esserne sicura.
Anch'io sto molto male. 
un abbraccio


----------



## Old amarax (10 Dicembre 2007)

bubina50 ha detto:


> Lo sa invece che passerà, lo sa , sa che lo ami, sa che non puoi fare nulla per i ragazzi che non hai voluto coinvolgere e non vuoi che sappiano, non capisce che soffri e aspetta.
> PENSA ALLA MIA STORIA...sono 5 anni che soffrò ed io ho coinvolto i figli, ho fatto la separazione e sono ancora qui, non cambia nulla.
> La relazione con "l'altra" è troppo importante, altrimente la forza di chiudere l'avrebbe trovata.
> Fai male solo a te, credimi, io ne so qualcosa.
> ...


 
Cara Amica,
lo so che hai ragione su tutto.

Solita litigata solita conclusione.
Lei è più importante o è più importante lui.Quello che vuole lui...
Praticamente ho sospeso la battaglia dopo 4 giorni e notti d'inferno.
E' Natale quasi.La responsabilità di fare tutto questo casino proprio ora non la voglio.I ragazzi  parlano di regali...di vacanza.
QUESTO regalo ora non glie lo faccio.Dopo vedo.Mi direte che sono vile.Che non ho dignità.Ok.Non ce la faccio.Non ora.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Dicembre 2007)

*coraggio*

Evidente...non ne ho.
Non riesco a fare un passo che so x certo causerà un dolore ai ragazzi oltre che a me.
Domani è un altro giorno?! lo posso fare anche dopo Natale.O non so quando...scusate.
 Una donna qualunque


----------



## Old AlexRo (10 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Evidente...non ne ho.
> Non riesco a fare un passo che so x certo causerà un dolore ai ragazzi oltre che a me.
> Domani è un altro giorno?! lo posso fare anche dopo Natale.O non so quando...scusate.
> Una donna qualunque


Amarella madò!

Io non sono la persona per darti consigli dato che Vigliacco è il mio secondo nome e dirti "molla tutto" sarebbe ipocrita. Tu sai che è la cosa da fare però. E sai che ti renderebbe probabilmente finalmente serena. E che alla lunga i figli ormai grandi capirebbero e supererebbero (grazie alla vostra forza di genitori) il dramma.
Il problema è che tu hai paura di essere felice. Perchè nel tuo commiserarti probabilmente trovi il conforto che cerchi. Lui in fondo è li a dirti che non rinuncia a te (ma non ti rendi conto che è una forma di violenza che ti fa subire?). Tu di questa pochezza ti accontenti perchè ne conosci i confini e sai gestirli con la sofferenza mentre ti spaventa il non saper gestire la tua serenità.

Tu ti fai voler bene anche per il senso di incompiutezza che induci. Le persone fragili non sono in difetto in questo mondo e un po' di questa tua fragilità dovrebbero averla tutti. Ma secondo me stai rischiando di oltrepassare i limiti di tolleranza alla sofferenza.
Su stela! Dai!
Che dici di iniziare a parlare ai figli di un tuo disagio?


----------



## Old bubina50 (10 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara Amica,
> lo so che hai ragione su tutto.
> 
> Solita litigata solita conclusione.
> ...



Non c'è da dirti nulla...non sei vile, ma ti fai solo male.
Non sono certo la più adatta a dirtelo, ma il mio consiglio viene non da parole, ma da vita vissuta.
Sai bene che stai passando tutte le tappe che ho passato e puoi sapere la conclusione...che non ci sarà fino a quando non lo deciderai tu.
Non farai mai le cose drastiche che qui ti dicono (giustamente di fare), non le farai perchè non puoi, perchè è troppo per te come per me.
Potresti farlo solo se decidessi di informare i ragazzi, ma per il loro bene non lo farai..lo so...è l'unica cosa che lui mi ha evitato (glielo aveva detto lui dicendogli anche che era finito).
Ma non c'entra il Natale, è la volontà, è meglio una...non decisione.
Ma non soffrire


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*

Alla fine nessuno può giudicarti o dire che fai bene o male.... la vita è la tua ed anche la famiglia!
Vuoi passare Natale?.... Che passi, poi valuterai come rapportarti; la sola cosa che spero tu non faccia è, in nome dei figli, della famiglia e del tuo bisogno di lui, avallare il suo barcamenarsi ed il rapporto "vittorioso" dell'altra che, alla fine, unica fra tutti, ha quello che vuole e che le serve!!!
E tu, i tuoi figli e perfino tuo marito ne pagate lo scotto.  Non sperare che i tuoi figli non percepiscano malessere e disagio, levati quegli occhiali che ti rendono miope e che si chiamano "abitudine affettiva"!
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Amarax...*

...non farlo perchè poi ci sarà Pasqua e poi le vacanze, aspetta ancora. Mi fate pena, scusa ma oggi sono inc.....nera, lo sai perchè? Perchè se esistono uomini così, è perchè ci sono donne come te, bubina, e altre che mi sono vicine, che...glielo permettono. Ora direte che anche io permetto, è vero, ma la mia posizione è diversa. Io sono il di più, ho comunque la mia vita, la mia famiglia, ciò non mi giustifica ma è così. Ieri sera ero a cena da una mia amica 53 anni, bella donna, separata da un anno, e ha faticato a mandare via il marito...eravamo tutte donne, lei è rinata...ha sofferto da morire ma è rinata....era stata male, ha avuto un tumore e ciò le ha consentito di rivedere la realtà in maniera dignitosa, mi fate ridere quando vi fate scudo con i figli, i figli sono grandi, o li trattate come mammalucchi scusate? I miei hanno 14 e 7 e sono molto consapevoli dei disagi familiari...io non ho mai nascosto nulla, ma come vivono questi ragazzi dentro le vostre case scusate? In un'ala a parte? Avete dei castelli? Mi sembra tutto così assurdo. Buon Natale allora, e cosa vi regalate? So di essere dura ma...ne ho le scatole piene dell'ipocrisia.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...non farlo perchè poi ci sarà Pasqua e poi le vacanze, aspetta ancora. Mi fate pena, scusa ma oggi sono inc.....nera, lo sai perchè? Perchè se esistono uomini così, è perchè ci sono donne come te, bubina, e altre che mi sono vicine, che...glielo permettono. Ora direte che anche io permetto, è vero, ma la mia posizione è diversa. Io sono il di più, ho comuue la mia vita, la mia famiglia, ciò non mi giustifica ma è così. ieri sera ero a cena da una mia amica 53 anni, bella donna, separata da un anno, e ha faticato a mandare via il marito...eravamo tutte donne, lei è rinata...ha sofferto da morire ma è rinata....era stata male, ha avuto un tumore e ciò le ha consentito di rivedere la realtà in maniera dignitosa, mi fate ridere quando vi fate scudo con i figli, i figli sono grandi, o li trattate come mammalucchi scusate? I miei hanno 14 e 7 e sono molto consapevoli dei disagi familiari...io non ho mai nascosto nulla, ma come vivono questi ragazzi dentro le vostre case scusate? In un'ala a parte? Avete dei castelli? Mi sembra tutto così assurdo. Buon Natale allora, e cosa vi regalate? So di essere dura ma...ne ho le scatole piene dell'ipocrisia.


 
Fay, non è un problema di ipocrisia. Io ho sempre detto ad Amarax che se a lei va   bene così deve smetterla di soffrire per un falso problema.

Si tenga il marito adultero. E la sua bella - a suo dire inconsapevole - famiglia.

Ma investa la sua libido su altre cose.

Ma soffrire per soffrire non ha senso. Tutto qui.


Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

Un bel calcio nel di dietro no???Io so come vanno queste cose, lui non la lascerà mai l'amante e non lascerà nemmeno lei, e se ce ne fosse un'altra la farebbe entrare nel gruppo....


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cara Amica,
> lo so che hai ragione su tutto.
> 
> Solita litigata solita conclusione.
> ...





amarax ha detto:


> Evidente...non ne ho.
> Non riesco a fare un passo che so x certo causerà un dolore ai ragazzi oltre che a me.
> Domani è un altro giorno?! lo posso fare anche dopo Natale.O non so quando...scusate.
> Una donna qualunque


Amarax.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non é questione di dignità e neppure di coraggio...
ma *tu ti vuoi bene*? forse é questa l' unica cosa, l'unica domanda che devi farti...
ami i tuoi figli e tuo marito, su questo non c'é dubbio ma a te, secondo me, non vuoi neppure bene.
credi che passerai un bel Natale? io te lo auguro, con tutto il cuore!
ma sai bene che non sarà un Buon Natale...
perché starete insieme, tu, lui e i vostri figli ma la prima che vorrà essere
ad anni luce da lì sarai proprio tu...

*cerca di amarti, Amarax...fatti questo regalo per Natale*.

Poi é ovvio, nessuno può decidere per te o dirti quello che devi fare, se tu senti che questa é la strada giusta, percorrila...ma a me sembra un labirinto senza via d'uscita.  
Un bacio.


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

E porca miseria quanto mi urta tutto questo. Io ci sono dentro dall'altra parte, so chi sei tu, so come ti senti, conosco le mosse del mio amante, di tuo marito, anche lui dice a lei (TE) le cose che tuo marito dice a te, ma sai perchè lo fa? Perchè le fa pena, non vuole farla soffrire, in più sta comodo come sta, ma questo è un altro discorso. Se potessi credimi la chiamerei per dirle, ah scema, ma ti rendi conto di quante cazzate ti stai bevendo, ma perchè non lo mandi a cagare???? Ecco perchè mi urta tutto ciò, sentirla disperarsi al telefono perchè lui non la chiama, lasciargli messagi drammatici.....questa è lei, questa sei tu. Adesso lascia stare me che sono in mezzo a tutto questo guado, io ti parlo da amante, ma sono amica tua.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Dicembre 2007)

Mamma mia.

Ci vorrebbe una bella guerra.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...non farlo perchè poi ci sarà Pasqua e poi le vacanze, aspetta ancora. Mi fate pena, scusa ma oggi sono inc.....nera, lo sai perchè? Perchè se esistono uomini così, è perchè ci sono donne come te, bubina, e altre che mi sono vicine, che...glielo permettono. Ora direte che anche io permetto, è vero, ma la mia posizione è diversa. Io sono il di più, ho comunque la mia vita, la mia famiglia, ciò non mi giustifica ma è così. Ieri sera ero a cena da una mia amica 53 anni, bella donna, separata da un anno, e ha faticato a mandare via il marito...eravamo tutte donne, lei è rinata...ha sofferto da morire ma è rinata....era stata male, ha avuto un tumore e ciò le ha consentito di rivedere la realtà in maniera dignitosa, mi fate ridere quando vi fate scudo con i figli, i figli sono grandi, o li trattate come mammalucchi scusate? I miei hanno 14 e 7 e sono molto consapevoli dei disagi familiari...io non ho mai nascosto nulla, ma come vivono questi ragazzi dentro le vostre case scusate? In un'ala a parte? Avete dei castelli? Mi sembra tutto così assurdo. Buon Natale allora, e cosa vi regalate? So di essere dura ma...ne ho le scatole piene dell'ipocrisia.





fay ha detto:


> Un bel calcio nel di dietro no???Io so come vanno queste cose, lui non la lascerà mai l'amante e non lascerà nemmeno lei, e se ce ne fosse un'altra la farebbe entrare nel gruppo....





fay ha detto:


> E porca miseria quanto mi urta tutto questo. Io ci sono dentro dall'altra parte, so chi sei tu, so come ti senti, conosco le mosse del mio amante, di tuo marito, anche lui dice a lei (TE) le cose che tuo marito dice a te, ma sai perchè lo fa? Perchè le fa pena, non vuole farla soffrire, in più sta comodo come sta, ma questo è un altro discorso. Se potessi credimi la chiamerei per dirle, ah scema, ma ti rendi conto di quante cazzate ti stai bevendo, ma perchè non lo mandi a cagare???? Ecco perchè mi urta tutto ciò, sentirla disperarsi al telefono perchè lui non la chiama, lasciargli messagi drammatici.....questa è lei, questa sei tu. Adesso lascia stare me che sono in mezzo a tutto questo guado, io ti parlo da amante, ma sono amica tua.


Sai che ho provato a farlo andare via.
Non una volta sola.
Sai che lui non vuole andarsene e che solo ora sta cercando di chiudere.
Io non ci credo.
Da qui questo 3D.
Io chiederei all'amante che mi riguarda:Ma tu,un uomo che non ti ha scelto,lo vorresti ?Un uomo che viene da te solo xchè IO lo caccio fuori.
La verità ha molteplici sfaccettature...un pò "Così è se vi pare"...
Ora...fermo restando che io sono convinta che mio marito non mi ama quanto dice(Io amandolo ,mai lo avrei fatto soffrire quanto ho sofferto io...)cacciandolo via,in questo momento,mi sembra di tradirlo...assurdo.Inconcepibile...ma è così.
Se lui non riesce solo a rinunciare al quotidiano con i suoi figli....proprio ora ??!!
No.Non posso.
Non sono ipocrita con lui xchè lui sa bene io sentimenti che mi animano...e se ne frega a quanto pare...con i figli?xchè? il problema è mio e suo...loro non c'entrano.Non ancora almeno.Verrà Natale ...devo fare ora quello che non ho fatto in 2 anni e 1\2? Credo di no.D'altra parte lei non è libera.Non lo può ospitare...per quanto non ami il marito non credo gli direbbe "Vattene xchè ora viene a vivere con me il mio amante...".Ed è Natale anche per le sue figlie...Babbo Natale,Befana...Dobbiamo iniziare con l'Anno Nuovo a fare pulizia...gettare basi x il prossimo Natale.
Anch'io sono amica tua...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Amarax....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia centrato il problema:non mi amo.E' come se chiedessi scusa di esistere...come se avessi chissà quale colpa da farmi perdonare.

E davvero vorrei lasciare tutto ed andarmene...Non posso.
Un senso esasperato del dovere mi tiene qui incapace di qualunque reazione.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine nessuno può giudicarti o dire che fai bene o male.... la vita è la tua ed anche la famiglia!
> Vuoi passare Natale?.... Che passi, poi valuterai come rapportarti; la sola cosa che spero tu non faccia è, in nome dei figli, della famiglia e del tuo bisogno di lui, avallare il suo barcamenarsi ed* il rapporto "vittorioso" dell'altra che, alla fine, unica fra tutti, ha quello che vuole e che le serve!!!*
> E tu, i tuoi figli e perfino tuo marito ne pagate lo scotto. Non sperare che i tuoi figli non percepiscano malessere e disagio, levati quegli occhiali che ti rendono miope e che si chiamano "abitudine affettiva"!
> Bruja


Certo,in questo momento anche a lei fa comodo restare così...figlie piccole...lavoro su turni...
Anno Nuovo verrà...e vedremo.


----------



## Old Angel (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> ...non farlo perchè poi ci sarà Pasqua e poi le vacanze, aspetta ancora. Mi fate pena, scusa ma oggi sono inc.....nera, lo sai perchè? Perchè se esistono uomini così, è perchè ci sono donne come te, bubina, e altre che mi sono vicine, che...glielo permettono. Ora direte che anche io permetto, è vero, ma la mia posizione è diversa. Io sono il di più, ho comunque la mia vita, la mia famiglia, ciò non mi giustifica ma è così. Ieri sera ero a cena da una mia amica 53 anni, bella donna, separata da un anno, e ha faticato a mandare via il marito...eravamo tutte donne, lei è rinata...ha sofferto da morire ma è rinata....era stata male, ha avuto un tumore e ciò le ha consentito di rivedere la realtà in maniera dignitosa, mi fate ridere quando vi fate scudo con i figli, i figli sono grandi, o li trattate come mammalucchi scusate? I miei hanno 14 e 7 e sono molto consapevoli dei disagi familiari...io non ho mai nascosto nulla, ma come vivono questi ragazzi dentro le vostre case scusate? In un'ala a parte? Avete dei castelli? Mi sembra tutto così assurdo. Buon Natale allora, e cosa vi regalate? So di essere dura ma...ne ho le scatole piene dell'ipocrisia.


Certo è che se ci fossero uomini e donne che dicessero...altolà sei sposato/a......andale.
Oppure dopo qualche mese di relazione....ti piace la patata? bene è qui molla tutto che ti aspetta.

non sarebbe male ne


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Sai che ho provato a farlo andare via.
> Non una volta sola.
> Sai che lui non vuole andarsene e che solo ora sta cercando di chiudere.
> Io non ci credo.
> ...


Non so, forse mi esprimo così xchè sono giovane ed ancora non ho figli. Però credo fermamente che i figli siano la "conseguenza" (passami il termine, qui ha un'accezione positiva) dell'amore. Prima di tutto però la coppia intesa come UOMO e DONNA deve essere unita in quanto esiste tra loro un legame profondo che va oltre l'esistenza dei bambini. I bambini sono come delle spugne che assorbono le negatività e le sofferenze della famiglia anche se si cerca di proteggerli il + possibile.
Pertanto credo sia giusto lascia passare il periodo delle feste, ma poi agisci! Devi amarti di +! Tu meriti rispetto, non solo come mamma ma come DONNA e moglie! Se tuo marito non è in grado di darti questo allora non è nè un UOMO nè un marito.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo è che se ci fossero uomini e donne che dicessero...altolà sei sposato/a......andale.
> Oppure dopo qualche mese di relazione....ti piace la patata? bene è qui molla tutto che ti aspetta.
> 
> non sarebbe male ne


Quanto sono d'accordo con te Angel!!!!quanto non sai...non puoi sapere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 o forse sì.
La stranezza di chi tradisce e non vuole andare via...cmq non ama nè me nè l'altra...starà con me x abitudine...convinto che sia amore


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non so, forse mi esprimo così xchè sono giovane ed ancora non ho figli. Però credo fermamente che i figli siano la "conseguenza" (passami il termine, qui ha un'accezione positiva) dell'amore. Prima di tutto però la coppia intesa come UOMO e DONNA deve essere unita in quanto esiste tra loro un legame profondo che va oltre l'esistenza dei bambini. I bambini sono come delle spugne che assorbono le negatività e le sofferenze della famiglia anche se si cerca di proteggerli il + possibile.
> Pertanto credo sia giusto lascia passare il periodo delle feste, ma poi agisci! Devi amarti di +! Tu meriti rispetto, non solo come mamma ma come DONNA e moglie! Se tuo marito non è in grado di darti questo allora non è *nè un UOMO nè un marito.*


Uomo sì scopa con 2 donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!
Marito....l'ho dimesso quasi 1 anno fa...dico che siamo conviventi e che lui ha 2 amanti.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Uomo sì scopa con 2 donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa se mi permetto x me questo non è 1 uomo è un pisello con la carne intorno.....


----------



## Iris (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Quanto sono d'accordo con te Angel!!!!quanto non sai...non puoi sapere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amarax...guarda che lo strano mica è lui..sei tu che non lo hai preso a tortorate!!!


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

Amarax cara, se il mio amante venisse da me perchè lei , cioè tu, lo hai cacciato di casa, lo vorrei, certo che lo vorrei, sai perchè? Perchè verrebbe da me senza sensi di colpa, pensando che sia stata tu a farlo andare via. Psicologia sottile ma utile nel caso ci si trovi ad essere uomini e non donne, gli uomini difficilmente scelgono, direi quasi mai, ma se sono le donne a farlo, si sentono più autorizzati ad andare per la loro strada. A me è successo così, lei sparì e lui venne da me, poi lei tornò e lui tornò da lei, ma se lei risparisse lui tornerebbe da me....fico, eh? Così tuo marito, provare per credere....E poi, mica detto che se lui lascia te vada a vivere con lei, questo che c'entra? Lui deve andarsene a prescindere dalla disponibilità di lei ad ospitarlo. Io credo che se lei si separasse forse lui ci penserebbe ad andarsene amarax...anche se non a casa sua, questo non è importante inizialmente. Bacio!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara, se il mio amante venisse da me perchè lei , cioè *tu, lo hai cacciato di casa, lo vorrei, certo che lo vorrei, sai perchè? Perchè verrebbe da me senza sensi di colpa*, pensando che sia stata tu a farlo andare via. Psicologia sottile ma utile nel caso ci si trovi ad essere uomini e non donne, gli uomini difficilmente scelgono, direi quasi mai, ma se sono le donne a farlo, si sentono più autorizzati ad andare per la loro strada. A me è successo così, lei sparì e lui venne da me, poi lei tornò e lui tornò da lei, ma se lei risparisse lui tornerebbe da me....fico, eh? Così tuo marito, provare per credere....E poi, mica detto che se lui lascia te vada a vivere con lei, questo che c'entra? Lui deve andarsene a prescindere dalla disponibilità di lei ad ospitarlo. Io credo che se lei si separasse forse lui ci penserebbe ad andarsene amarax...anche se non a casa sua, questo non è importante inizialmente. Bacio!


Fay!!! ma io l'ho cacciato fuori!!!l'ho fatto!!!e non se ne va!!!o devo davvero fargli le valigie?
Era disperato all'idea di andare via...ricordi? 2\3 settimane fa...l'ultima volta 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e disse chhe l'unica cosa certa x lui era che mi amava e voleva stare con me.Non doveva cogliere la palla al balzo ed andarsene?


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Amarax...guarda che lo strano mica è lui..sei tu che non lo hai preso a tortorate!!!


Hai ragione...dovrei ridurlo ben bene e poi dirgli:Ora te ne vai.Subito se non vuoi che ti uccido


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto x me questo non è 1 uomo è un pisello con la carne intorno.....


e un pisello inn testa"!!!


----------



## Old Angel (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara, se il mio amante venisse da me perchè lei , cioè tu, lo hai cacciato di casa, lo vorrei, certo che lo vorrei, sai perchè? Perchè verrebbe da me senza sensi di colpa, pensando che sia stata tu a farlo andare via. Psicologia sottile ma utile nel caso ci si trovi ad essere uomini e non donne, gli uomini difficilmente scelgono, direi quasi mai, ma se sono le donne a farlo, si sentono più autorizzati ad andare per la loro strada.* A me è successo così, lei sparì e lui venne da me, poi lei tornò e lui tornò da lei, ma se lei risparisse lui tornerebbe da me....fico, eh*? Così tuo marito, provare per credere....E poi, mica detto che se lui lascia te vada a vivere con lei, questo che c'entra? Lui deve andarsene a prescindere dalla disponibilità di lei ad ospitarlo. Io credo che se lei si separasse forse lui ci penserebbe ad andarsene amarax...anche se non a casa sua, questo non è importante inizialmente. Bacio!


Fay delle volte mi sconvolgi, che sia chiaro non solo tu perchè alla fine sono tutte così ste relazioni....vi comportate da drogati non da innamorati......è ossessione o chissà che altro......ma non è amore.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> e un pisello inn testa"!!!








Comunque a questo punto tocca te essere dura e ferma. Chiedi se devi fargli le valigie? SI'! Xchè finchè non sarà col sedere fuori di casa crederà che tu sia sempre lì ad aspettare un suo ritorno. Anche se tu sai che non è così. E' ora che vi stacchiate, il padre potrà continuare a farlo in altra sede.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax cara, *se il mio amante venisse da me perchè lei , cioè tu, lo hai cacciato di casa, lo vorrei, certo che lo vorrei, sai perchè? Perchè verrebbe da me senza sensi di colpa, pensando che sia stata tu a farlo andare via.* Psicologia sottile ma utile nel caso ci si trovi ad essere uomini e non donne, gli uomini difficilmente scelgono, direi quasi mai, ma se sono le donne a farlo, si sentono più autorizzati ad andare per la loro strada. A me è successo così, lei sparì e lui venne da me, poi lei tornò e lui tornò da lei, ma se lei risparisse lui tornerebbe da me....fico, eh? Così tuo marito, provare per credere....E poi, mica detto che se lui lascia te vada a vivere con lei, questo che c'entra? Lui deve andarsene a prescindere dalla disponibilità di lei ad ospitarlo. Io credo che se lei si separasse forse lui ci penserebbe ad andarsene amarax...anche se non a casa sua, questo non è importante inizialmente. Bacio!





amarax ha detto:


> Fay!!! *ma io l'ho cacciato fuori!!!l'ho fatto!!*!e non se ne va!!!*o devo davvero fargli le valigie*?
> Era disperato all'idea di andare via...ricordi? 2\3 settimane fa...l'ultima volta
> 
> 
> ...


Amarax, è per la paura di quello che ha scritto fay che non lo mandi via, perchè temi che potrebbe davvero non tornare più!

L'hai mandato via? Dai, amarax, se lo cacci davvero, lo devi fare con la testa il cuore e ...i piedi (tradotto: calci in culo!), non con una richiesta che lui legge fin troppo bene sia in realtà un: RESTI, VERO?!?!


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

*AMARAX*

Nessuno se ne vuole andare...la mia amica l'ha tenuto per un anno in camera col figlio, poi anche il figlio non lo voleva più, poi alla fine lo ha costretto, VIAAAAA, ma via sul serio, valigie pronte, vestiti buttati dalla finestra...VIAAAA sul serio però. E lui è un primario di grido, quindi.....anche i ricchi piangono come vedi. 
Anche io dico a mio marito di andarsene e non se ne va, ma io non sono convinta, lo dico tanto per...se mai fossi convinta certo che lo manderei via, e di corsa pure. Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo tutto il mare del nostro pianeta.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> !*1)Amarax, è per la paura di quello che ha scritto fay che non lo mandi via, perchè temi che potrebbe davvero non tornare più!*
> 
> L'hai mandato via? Dai, amarax, se lo cacci davvero, lo devi fare con la testa il cuore e ...i piedi (tradotto: calci in culo!),*2) non con una richiesta che lui legge fin troppo bene sia in realtà un: RESTI, VERO?!?! *


1) non avevo proprio pensato al punto di vista espresso da Fay.Pensavo che non doveva essere paicevole accogliere un uomo cacciato.Meglio,pensavo,un uomo che *sceglie *di andare via.
2) quando gli dissi di andare via...ero certa di me!Parlammo fino alle 2 di notte!!!era certo che se ne andava!!Poi la mattina mi abbracciò(LUI!!!!) e mi disse quello che ho scritto.Che devo fare?Certo la vita non glie la rendo proprio facile...
Io non prendo nessuno a calci in culo!accidenti a me!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Nessuno se ne vuole andare...la mia amica l'ha tenuto per un anno in camera col figlio, poi anche il figlio non lo voleva più, poi alla fine lo ha costretto, VIAAAAA, ma via sul serio, valigie pronte, vestiti buttati dalla finestra...VIAAAA sul serio però. E lui è un primario di grido, quindi.....anche i ricchi piangono come vedi.
> *Anche io dico a mio marito di andarsene e non se ne va, ma io non sono convinta, lo dico tanto per...se mai fossi convinta certo che lo manderei via,* e di corsa pure. Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo tutto il mare del nostro pianeta.


 
E perchè tu non lo mandi via? sei legata sentimentalmente ad un altro...e non ci "stai" con lui se non sbaglio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .Io e lui invece...sì.La sera mi tira e mi abbraccia...e si addormenta addosso a.me .E se si sveglia mi cerca nel letto..un casino fay,un casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Cmq l'altra che mi rigurda il marito ed i suoi soldi non li molla stanne certa...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Nessuno se ne vuole andare...la mia amica l'ha tenuto per un anno in camera col figlio, poi anche il figlio non lo voleva più, poi alla fine lo ha costretto, VIAAAAA, ma via sul serio, valigie pronte, vestiti buttati dalla finestra...VIAAAA sul serio però. E lui è un primario di grido, quindi.....anche i ricchi piangono come vedi.
> Anche io dico a mio marito di andarsene e non se ne va, ma io non sono convinta, lo dico tanto per...se mai fossi convinta certo che lo manderei via, e di corsa pure. Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo tutto il mare del nostro pianeta.





soleluna80 ha detto:


> Comunque a questo punto tocca te essere dura e ferma. Chiedi se devi fargli le valigie? SI'! Xchè finchè non sarà col sedere fuori di casa crederà che tu sia sempre lì ad aspettare un suo ritorno. Anche se tu sai che non è così. E' ora che vi stacchiate, il padre potrà continuare a farlo in altra sede.


Non ora.Ora non potrei proprio.Un bacio


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E perchè tu non lo mandi via? sei legata sentimentalmente ad un altro...e non ci "stai" con lui se non sbaglio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Amarax.....e PROVALA STA' TECNICA DEL CUSCINO!!!*






occhio allucinato...cuscino in mano...gli dai una pedatina e gli dici..
Amore ho avuto l'istinto di soffocarti...
magari si auto-fa subito la valigia!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *Amarax.....e PROVALA STA' TECNICA DEL CUSCINO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo lo posso fare


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Questo lo posso fare


dai! voglio che ridi!! almeno un pochino!!

e la sera...quando ti "tira vicino" DISTRUGGILO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




di modo che con la stronzaccia...non gli funziona più 
neanche con la pastiglietta blù 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(tié ti ho anche fatto la rima!!!)


----------



## Old amarax (11 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dai! voglio che ridi!! almeno un pochino!!
> 
> e la sera...quando ti "tira vicino" DISTRUGGILO
> 
> ...


 













  sei forte!premio rima baciata 2007


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> sei forte!premio rima baciata 2007




















basta Amarax, hai preso questa decisione, e vivitela!!
E' inutile piangere e disperarsi,
non ce la fai!
così ti fa stare meglio, e vivitela così!
se per te é meno peggio, alla fine
sei TU che devi riguardarti, e che cazzo!
sei la parte lesa...almeno questo!!!
poi Dio vede e PROVVEDE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(cattati anche il proverbio...)

mica andate in montagna??

e magari ti capita un maestro di sci come Richard Gere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e gliela rendi in moneta sonante al caro marituccio


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*amarax*

Quello che penso l'ho scritto in più post.  Ritengo anche che l'esperienza di ognuno vale per ognuno ed ogni storia è storia a sé come ogni rapporto ha una sua individualità, quindi quello che fa una non vale per l'altra e viceversa. 
Quello che mi pare chiaro è che tu non hai la forza, la voglia o l'estro per buttarlo fuori.... non cobta quello che hai fatto fino ad ora, consta che tu non sia stata convincente perchè alla fine eri lì col c..o!!!
Ora hai deciso di starci, e va bene, ma staccio alle tue migliori condizioni.... organizza TU la vostra vita, comincia ad uscire con lui, a programmare in base ai suoi impegni di lavoro una vera vita di coppia (dice che vuole stare con te.... bene che faccia in modo che tu stia bene con lui).
Prenota una serata a teatro , al concerto, dove ti pare e organizzati con una baby sitter.   Esci e comprati abiti eleganti ee accessori nuovi, vai a fare una serie di sedute all'istituto di bellezza.... curati e ritrova la tua voglia di vivere anche se non ne hai voglia!!!
Insomma comincia a rendere poco appetibile quella sciacquetta da sala operatoria, con una ritrovata consapevolezza della tua femminilità..... e credimi, non fosse che perchè TU ne hai un disperato bisogno!!!   Nulla è più attraente di una persona che è paga di sé ed ha in sé lo scopo dell'esistere.   Tuo marito ha sempre a che fare con una lagnosa o irritata consorte..... diventa esattamente come lui vede l'altra; vedrai come dopo sarà facile o vincere e riprenderti il marito o dargliun definitivop calcio valigie incorporate!!!
Ma deciditi.... o vuoi o non vuoi.... e se vuoi agisci per il volere non per frignare ed autocommiserarti.
Scusa il tono brusco ma direi che siam0o alla fase scrollone, il pietire è cosa che riservo a chi non ha chances, e tu ne hai da vendere ma non vuoi prenderle in considerazione!!!
Coraggio...........
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

Menomale che il mio dorme da solo.....!!! La stronzaccia sarei per caso io????


----------



## Old fay (11 Dicembre 2007)

Rispondo a Bruja, la compagna del mio lui  quando ha saputo di me si è messa in forte competizione specie per l'età, forse funziona, ti parlo da non stronzaccia amarax e ti dico che...provaci dai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2007)

bubina50 ha detto:


> Lo sa invece che passerà, lo sa , sa che lo ami, sa che non puoi fare nulla per i ragazzi che non hai voluto coinvolgere e non vuoi che sappiano, non capisce che soffri e aspetta.
> PENSA ALLA MIA STORIA...sono 5 anni che soffrò ed io ho coinvolto i figli, ho fatto la separazione e sono ancora qui, non cambia nulla.
> La relazione con "l'altra" è troppo importante, altrimente la forza di chiudere l'avrebbe trovata.
> Fai male solo a te, credimi, io ne so qualcosa.
> ...


I ragazzi sono un alibi.
Sai che succederebbe se dicessi loro tutto?
Sarebbero molto dispiaciuti, ma ...hanno organizzato con gli amici ....con cui si confiderebbero e direbbero:" Anche voi, come noi? Vuoi un aperitivo?"
Per loro finirebbe lì...non farne un tuo alibi.


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che penso l'ho scritto in più post. Ritengo anche che l'esperienza di ognuno vale per ognuno ed ogni storia è storia a sé come ogni rapporto ha una sua individualità, quindi quello che fa una non vale per l'altra e viceversa.
> Quello che mi pare chiaro è che tu non hai la forza, la voglia o l'estro per buttarlo fuori.... non cobta quello che hai fatto fino ad ora, consta che tu non sia stata convincente perchè alla fine eri lì col c..o!!!
> Ora hai deciso di starci, e va bene, ma staccio alle tue migliori condizioni.... organizza TU la vostra vita, comincia ad uscire con lui, a programmare in base ai suoi impegni di lavoro una vera vita di coppia (dice che vuole stare con te.... bene che faccia in modo che tu stia bene con lui).
> Prenota una serata a teatro , al concerto, dove ti pare e organizzati con una baby sitter. Esci e comprati abiti eleganti ee accessori nuovi, vai a fare una serie di sedute all'istituto di bellezza.... curati e ritrova la tua voglia di vivere anche se non ne hai voglia!!!
> ...


STRAQUOTO!
consiglierei alle interessate di stamparlo e leggerlo tutte le mattine


----------



## Nobody (12 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che penso l'ho scritto in più post. Ritengo anche che l'esperienza di ognuno vale per ognuno ed ogni storia è storia a sé come ogni rapporto ha una sua individualità, quindi quello che fa una non vale per l'altra e viceversa.
> Quello che mi pare chiaro è che tu non hai la forza, la voglia o l'estro per buttarlo fuori.... non cobta quello che hai fatto fino ad ora, consta che tu non sia stata convincente perchè alla fine eri lì col c..o!!!
> Ora hai deciso di starci, e va bene, ma staccio alle tue migliori condizioni.... organizza TU la vostra vita, comincia ad uscire con lui, a programmare in base ai suoi impegni di lavoro una vera vita di coppia (dice che vuole stare con te.... bene che faccia in modo che tu stia bene con lui).
> Prenota una serata a teatro , al concerto, dove ti pare e organizzati con una baby sitter. Esci e comprati abiti eleganti ee accessori nuovi, vai a fare una serie di sedute all'istituto di bellezza.... curati e ritrova la tua voglia di vivere anche se non ne hai voglia!!!
> ...




























   Ne evidenzio solo una parte, ma questo è uno degli interventi più belli che ho letto da quando sono qua sopra!


----------



## Old amarax (12 Dicembre 2007)

*Amici miei atto????*

Cari amici,
venire qui e trovare i vostri post mi fa sentire in buona compagnia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dunque...la mia "battaglia" è tale in quanto io non ho deposto le "armi".Se non fosse così non potrei tenere su la commedia con i ragazzi.
Perciò il dicorso di tenermi su è sempre attivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ed anche di oraganizzare qualcosa .Però devo dire che anche lui fa lo stesso.Ad es. la vacanza sulla neve è partita da lui e dai suoi colleghi.
Così ..vado avanti.Stamane io facevo il presepe xchè sono senza diesel ,ed anche lui,così deve usare il treno x andare a lavorare dove va lei.Gli ho detto fatti dare un passaggio,se ne prende "tanti" lei...e poi invitala ad entrare  x un aperitivo...così vede dove vivi...e poi..il digestivo glie lo offro IO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Si è messo a ridere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non sa che ho un ottimo digestivo x lei...

Quindi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ci provo ancora.Ma se sono tutte balle...lo mando a cagare.
Forse,come dice P\R i ragazzi parlando fra di loro riuscirebbero meglio di quanto io pensi.
Un bacio a tutti voi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cari amici,
> venire qui e trovare i vostri post mi fa sentire in buona compagnia.
> 
> 
> ...


Nuova prospettiva.
Io credo (e lo so bene che significa) che tu abbia bisogno di credere non che ti ami ...ma che lui ti voglia bene ...o, almeno, dopo tutto quel che è successo (estremo e crudele egoismo) che lui non sia indifferente a te e attribuisci al sesso o alla voglia di conservare il calore di famiglia che tu rappresenti...anche per il futuro...il valore di conferma del fatto che ti vuole bene.
Guarda che anch'io "ancora non ci posso credere", ma se uno tradisce in quel modo e viene a letto con te (magari per tenerti a bada...) non dimostra proprio nulla. 
Tu devi accettare che lui non ti vuole bene, non ti vuole quel bene di cui tu hai diritto, non il bene che si vuole al pesce rosso.
Se non riuscirai a comprendere e accettare questo non ti libererai di quella lama che lui ti ha infilato nel cuore e attraverso la quale ti tiene inchiodata.
Non è fallita la tua vita se lui ha smesso di volerti bene o se non ne è mai stato davvero capace (e tu hai attribuito a voler bene gesti che erano solo espressione dei suoi bisogni egloistici...come fa ora che piange perché non vuole perderli ...assolutamente indifferente a tutto quel che ti ha fatto ...e scherza e sorride:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




    devi comprendere che è lui che ha fallito.
Amarax ...non perché lo fatto io, ma non puoi pensare di andare a sciare e ricomporre così quel che ti ha fatto che, bada bene, non è stato andar a letto con un'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e contemporaneamente venire a letto con te 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 , ma è stato continuare tutto in spregio al tuo dolore! Quando si ama ...quando si vuole bene e si ha un minimo di rispetto non si fa così.
Smettila di volergli credere per salvarti ...così ti perdi


----------



## Old sfigatta (12 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Menomale che il mio dorme da solo.....!!! La stronzaccia sarei per caso io????


Fay ma sei fuori????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io mica parlavo di te, eddai su!!


----------



## Old amarax (12 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nuova prospettiva.
> Io credo (e lo so bene che significa) che tu abbia bisogno di credere non che ti ami ...ma che lui ti voglia bene ...o, almeno, dopo tutto quel che è successo (estremo e crudele egoismo) che lui non sia indifferente a te e attribuisci al sesso o alla voglia di conservare il calore di famiglia che tu rappresenti...anche per il futuro...il valore di conferma del fatto che ti vuole bene.
> Guarda che anch'io "ancora non ci posso credere", ma se uno tradisce in quel modo e viene a letto con te (magari per tenerti a bada...) non dimostra proprio nulla.
> Tu devi accettare che lui non ti vuole bene, non ti vuole quel bene di cui tu hai diritto, non il bene che si vuole al pesce rosso.
> ...


Carap\r,
sono con te ma non riesco ancora,e non in "questi" giorni.
La mia vita la rivoglio sempre.Rimando e mii sento Carlie Brown  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Non capisco xchè quando sono con lui a letto a lei non ci penso proprio.Me la scordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 invece dovrei!!così lo manderei a cagare sul + bello


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Carap\r,
> sono con te ma non riesco ancora,e non in "questi" giorni.
> La mia vita la rivoglio sempre.Rimando e mii sento Carlie Brown
> 
> ...


Perché attribuisci al sesso "quel" valore che non ha  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non hai idea di quanto ti capisco...io sono riuscita perché non ha pianto ...se no mi avrebbe condita su...
Ma non puoi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  non puoi trascinare così tutto... se davvero lui ti ama anche se se ne va poi continuerebbe a cercare di farsi credere e dovrebbe fare qualche sforzo e dare prove vere...
Il suo sorridere con atteggiamento accondiscendente e seduttivo come l'adolescente che fa i fatti propri, ma sa che è il preferito della mamma è insopportabile  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ...roba da fargli passare la voglia di sorridere ....finché non spende un patrimonio dal dentista per ricostruirsi...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cari amici,
> venire qui e trovare i vostri post mi fa sentire in buona compagnia.
> 
> 
> ...


tu non parli con i tuoi ragazzi, perché sei ancora nella fase: lavo tutto e tutto brillerà ancora. fai bene, sai?
alla fine, se spedisci tuo marito, cosa ti resta?
cosa ti resta, Amarax?
sai, a volte invidio le persone come te. si accontentano di accontentare gli altri. non si fanno troppe domande e vivono bene se niente le distrae dal ruolo che si erano scelte.
poi, scoprirai, amaramente, che la vita, con questo tradimento, ti aveva dato una grossa chance per te stessa, che tu non hai voluto raccogliere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu non parli con i tuoi ragazzi, perché sei ancora nella fase: lavo tutto e tutto brillerà ancora. fai bene, sai?
> alla fine, se spedisci tuo marito, cosa ti resta?
> cosa ti resta, Amarax?
> sai, a volte invidio le persone come te. si accontentano di accontentare gli altri. non si fanno troppe domande e vivono bene se niente le distrae dal ruolo che si erano scelte.
> *poi, scoprirai, amaramente, che la vita, con questo tradimento, ti aveva dato una grossa chance per te stessa, che tu non hai voluto raccogliere*...


----------



## soleluna80 (12 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Carap\r,
> sono con te ma non riesco ancora,e non in "questi" giorni.
> La mia vita la rivoglio sempre.Rimando e mii sento Carlie Brown
> 
> ...


In effetti è strano. A me sarebbe la prima cosa che verrebbe in mente e non riuscirei certo ad arrivare alla fine. Secondo me te lo scordi perchè in quel momento, a letto è ancora il tuo uomo mentre quando è fuori no


----------



## Nobody (12 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu non parli con i tuoi ragazzi, perché sei ancora nella fase: lavo tutto e tutto brillerà ancora. fai bene, sai?
> alla fine, se spedisci tuo marito, cosa ti resta?
> cosa ti resta, Amarax?
> sai, a volte invidio le persone come te. si accontentano di accontentare gli altri. non si fanno troppe domande e vivono bene se niente le distrae dal ruolo che si erano scelte.
> *poi, scoprirai, amaramente, che la vita, con questo tradimento, ti aveva dato una grossa chance per te stessa, che tu non hai voluto raccogliere*...


Ammettendo anche che questo sia vero, se lei ora non se la sente e non vuole raccoglierla, fa bene. Mai forzare se stessi in decisioni che non si sentono mature.
Ma è tutto da dimostrare che questa sia una chance.


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è tutto da dimostrare che questa sia una chance.


... sempre ottimista, ops, realista tu eh? Su su, un sorriso, almeno uno dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammettendo anche che questo sia vero, se lei ora non se la sente e non vuole raccoglierla, fa bene. Mai forzare se stessi in decisioni che non si sentono mature.
> Ma è tutto da dimostrare che questa sia una chance.


da dimostrare non c'è proprio niente...
sono cose che, o le senti perché vai in quella direzione, o non le senti punto.
e poi Amarax è tenace e fortemente motivata. sa quello che vuole e fa di tutto per ottenerlo.
si consumerà per ottenerlo e ce la farà.
si terrà il suo uomo, la sua famiglia e tutto il resto perché a lei interessa il globale e non cosa è Amarax senza questo contorno. ecco perché parlavo di chance non raccolta.
ma se lei vuole così, come dici bene tu, è libera di volere così.


----------



## Nobody (12 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... sempre ottimista, ops, realista tu eh? Su su, un sorriso, almeno uno dai...


oh yeah


----------



## Nobody (12 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> da dimostrare non c'è proprio niente...
> sono cose che, o le senti perché vai in quella direzione, o non le senti punto.
> e poi Amarax è tenace e fortemente motivata. sa quello che vuole e fa di tutto per ottenerlo.
> si consumerà per ottenerlo e ce la farà.
> ...


Si, la forza che ci mette si sente. E' molto coraggiosa, e farà una bella battaglia. Un grande uomo diceva che le battaglie non si perdono, si vincono sempre.


----------

